# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 29 مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◀عناوين صـحـيفـة الـمــريـــخ : 

✯ الكاف يعيد المباراة الي القلعه الحمراء .
✯ صقور الجديان.. في اصعب امتحان.. بملعب مريخ السودان .
✯ المريخ الي القاهره بعد غدا الخميس في معسكر اعدادي قصير .
✯ ابياه : لو لعب العاجي ب11 ميسي لن يهزموا السودان اليوم .


◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى : 

✯ صقور الجديان في قمة الجاهزيه في قمة تحديد المصير امام الافيال العاجيه .
✯ العاجي يعيد المباراة للقلعه الحمراء بامر الكاف. 
✯ الاتحاد يفتح المدرجات الشعبيه للجماهير بالمجان.
✯ الصدي تكشف المثير عن اضاءة استاد الهلال.
✯ عوده قويه لعلاء وتراوري في مران المريخ .

◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزعــيــم : 

✯ هيثم مصطفي ( عامل معدات ) في الهلال 
✯ المريخ يؤمن علي المعسكر الخارجي .
✯ ايمال يطلب السفر .. الاكتفاء بمباراة مريخ البحير وونسي يلتقي الوزير 
✯ الأحمر يغادر العاصمه الجزائريه قبل خمسه ايام يقضي ليلته الاخيره بالعلمه .
✯ منتخبنا يواجه الافيال العاجيه .



◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة :

✯ مازدا يواصل التحدي ويفاضل بين العقرب وعنكبه 
✯ صقور الجديان تصارع المحال في مواجهة الافيال.
✯ ونسي : اموال ضخمه في الطريق .. سنعسكر بالقاهره .. وسنسلم مستحقات الجهاز الفني غدا 
✯ جماهير الأحمر تحاصر تراوري .
✯ فييرا يتدرب بشهيه وتألق لافت للمعز محجوب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين وتراوري يعودان للتدريبات امس


يتوقع أن يكون لاعبا المريخ المهمين علاء الدين يوسف وتراوري قد عادا لتمارين المريخ أمس حتى يشاركا في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد أن أكملا تمارين التأهيل بنجاح وأصبحا في كامل جاهزيتهما للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية ورغم أن علاء كان متابعاً بصورة مستمرة للتدريبات دون أن يخضع لأي تمارين لياقة بدنية الا أن الجهاز الفني أكد مشاركة علاء في مران الفريق اليوم وبالتالي سيدخل خيارات الجهاز الفني لخوض المباراة المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف حال تدرب بالجدية المطلوبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

تغريدة واتساب 
معاذ ابومؤيد 
ايها الكتاب المحترمون.......



اعمدتكم للمشجع وليست توصيات للمجلس!!
**************************

الواحد ماعارف يقول شنو وهو كل يوم يقراء عن مباراة الاياب قبل مباراة الذهاب !!!
ناس حجزت فنادق وناس جهزت معسكرات وناس حددت مباريات 
الشفقة شنو بالله عليكم ماتجهزوا لمباراة الذهاب!!!
اسه تحسم النتيجة من بلدك و بنتيجة مريحة تريحك لمباراة الاياب ولاتقعد تفتش لمعسكرات للاياب .....
الناس دي جااااادة!!!!
وين نحن من مباراة الاياب عشان يقولوا نعسكر في القاهرة ولا العلمة!!!
طيب ماتعسكروا لمباراة الذهاب هي الاهم نحسمها من هنا ونرتاح من معسكرات واختيار مدن وفنادق !!
والله خايف يكون في ناس اتفقوا مع شركات ليموزين للبعثة في مدينة العلمة !!!!
امدرمان دي مالكم مهملينها.....
ولا ضامنين النتيجة !!
ولافي ناس عندها مصالح في السفريات الخارجيه والمعسكرات !!!
*************************
احسموا امر مباراة الذهاب وفكروا بعديها في الاياب
امكن بعد حسم النتيجة المعسكر بدل مصر والعلمة يكون في مروي ويكون تفكيك عضلات!!
ناس سارحة بعيد خلاص واهملت مباراة امدرمان وفكرت في مباراة الجزائر....،
امدرمان اولى باهتمامكم 
امدرمان هي الامان لمباراة الاياب
امدرمان هي المحتاجة لاعمدتكم ومحتاجة لوجهات نظركم !!
امدرمان محتاجة كل حرف يكتب في الصحف الحمراء!!!
العلمة والقاهرة تاتي بعد امدرمان 
نركز في المباراة الاولى نرتاح في المباراة الثانية!!
احسموها من امدرمان وخلونا من الشفقة ....
ومباراة نهائي الكونفدرالية و ما صاحبها ليس ببعيد عن الاذهان
انهزمنا في ارضنا بسبب الاهمال
ودخلنا والنتيجة في الجيب الخلفي !!
حاليا النتيجة مضمونة في أعمدة الكتاب ويفكرون في مباراة الاياب ...
اصحوا حبة واشحذوا الهمم لمباراة امدرمان وانسونا من مباراة الاياب والمعسكرات!! 
المدرج محتاج تعبئة جماهيرية ضخمة .....
الصعود لن ياتي بمعسكر العلمة او القاهرة الصعود للدور القادم ياتي من امدرمان عنوة واقتدار...
**************************
عرفتوا ليه الجماهير والشفوت ورواد القروبات هربت لاعمدة صغار كتاب القروبات 
عشان واقعية كتابتهم
عشان حروفهم خائفة وتنطق بصدق.......
عشان هم بيكتبوا من أجل المريخ بكل حب وأمانة....
انزلوا بمستوى اعمدتكم لفكر المدرج وارحمونا من نظريات المستقبل البعيد
ايها السادة المحترمون ......
قروبات الواتس آب تحتاج لنفراتكم الكتابية انفروا لمباراة امدرمان ومقتراحتكم واقتراحتكم قدموها لمجلس الإدارة مباشرة ....
المشجع يحتاج الي كلمة الحماس
المشجع يحتاج الي التوجيه الى الاستاد
المشجع الان في امدرمان وليس في العلمة او القاهرة...
المشجع لايستفيد من قيام معسكر من عدمه ولايستفيد من ارشادات حضراتكم لمجلس الإدارة ......
**************************
ختاما 
ركزوا مع المدرج ونفراته....
واحسموا معركة امدرمان من خلال الجماهير والشفوت...
اقتراحتكم ووجهة نظركم من الممكن ان تصل عبر رسالة واتس آب والارقام متبادلة بينكم!!
دور الموجه والمرشد ليس من خلال الأعمدة ...
المشجع البسيط محتاج كلمات توجيهية و إرشادية وتوعوية وحسهم للتشجيع .....
مع علمنا التام الشفوت مامحتاج شحدة للمدرج!!
**************************
ونحن علي المدرج ونشجع ونتفرج لكن الناس الخلف الشاشات محتاجة للنقل بافضل واجود الكاميرات...
قبل ماتفكروا في التعاقد مع قناة للنقل فكروا في امكانيات القناة واشترطوا الجودة مع المال عشان شريط المباراة دي بينفعكم لي قدام في الاستثمار وبينفع المدرب لقراءة المباريات... 
القصة ما صورة وسبورة
القصة تجويد النقل من اجل المشاهد والمدرب والتسويق ....
الجماهير محتاجة تظهر في شريط المباراة عشان الشركة البتفكر لرعاية الفريق بتبحث عن الجماهير 
نصيحة للمجلس
لاتبحثواً عن المال فقط و ابحثوا عن الامكانيات واشترطوا زيادة الكاميرات!! 
فكروا في الاستثمار مع العائد المالي....،
**************************
خارج النص:
كلام الاستاذة سمية طه عن ظلمها وعبرتها السطرتها عبر حروف اعمدتها تحتاج لوقفة من الجميع وتحتاج لمراجعة من كبار المريخ....
من يطالع اعمدتها الظلم المزكور لايشبه مجتمع المريخ !!!!.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

â—€   مــــفــكــرة مــــباريــات الــــيوم :

âœ¯ أستراليا Vs الأردن âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم وكأس اسيا 
âœ¯ المعلق : خالد الغول
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 8
âœ¯ موعد اللقاء : 12:00 صباحاً

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ اليابان Vs سوريا âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم وكأس اسيا 
âœ¯ المعلق : مضر اليوسف
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 1
âœ¯ موعد اللقاء : 1:34 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ لبنان Vs ميانمار âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم وكأس اسيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 2 .
âœ¯ المعلق : علي فوز .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 3:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ العراق Vs فيتنام âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم وكأس اسيا 
âœ¯ المعلق : غير معروف
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : العراقية الرياضية
âœ¯ موعد اللقاء : 5:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ فلسطين Vs تيمور âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم وكأس اسيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 3 .
âœ¯ المعلق : لحدان الفيحاني .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 5:00 مساءاً

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ أثيوبيا Vs الجزائر âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 1 .
âœ¯ المعلق : حفيظ دراجي .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 5:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ الامارات Vs السعودية âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم وكأس اسيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : أبو ظبي الرياضية 1 .
âœ¯ المعلق : لم يحدد بعد .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 6:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ توجو Vs تونس âœ¯ 
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 5 .
âœ¯ المعلق : رؤوف خليف .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 6:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ غامبيا Vs موريتانيا âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 3 .
âœ¯ المعلق : نوفل باشي .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 7:30 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ مصر Vs نيجيريا âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 1 .
âœ¯ المعلق : علي محمد علي .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 8:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ السودان Vs ساحل العاج âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 9 .
âœ¯ المعلق : سوار الذهب .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 8:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ البرتغال Vs بلجيكا âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : مباراة ودية .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 7 .
âœ¯ المعلق : عبد القادر الشنيوني .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 9:45 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ ألمانيا Vs ايطاليا âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : مباراة ودية .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 4 .
âœ¯ المعلق : محمد بركات .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 9:45 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ المغرب Vs كاب فيردي âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 3 .
âœ¯ المعلق : جواد بده .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 10:00 مساءاً

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ إنجلترا Vs هولندا âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : مباراة ودية .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 2 .
âœ¯ المعلق : حماد العنزي .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 10:00 مساءاً 

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

âœ¯ كولمبيا Vs الإكوادور âœ¯
âœ¯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس العالم: أمريكا الجنوبية .
âœ¯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 6 .
âœ¯ المعلق : محمد الكواليني .
âœ¯ موعد المباراة : 11:30 مساءاً


â—€ نتائــــــــج مــــــــباريات الأمــــس ::

â—€  الدوري السوداني الممتاز :
âœ¯   النسور  (1 : 1)   مريخ كوستي

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

â—€  تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا :
âœ¯ تنزانيا (0 : 0) تشاد
âœ¯ زمبابوي (4 : 0) سوازيلاند
âœ¯ جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى (2 : 1) مدغشقر
âœ¯ غينيا الإستوائية (0 : 0) مالي
âœ¯ سييرا ليون        (1 : 0) الجابون
âœ¯ ليبيا              (2 : 0) ساوتومي و برينسيب

âœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــــــâœ¯ــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــâœ¯

â—€  مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات :
âœ¯ البرازيل         (3 : 1)  جنوب أفريقيا 
âœ¯  كوريا الجنوبية (3 : 0) الجزائر 
âœ¯ أندورا        (0 : 1) مولدوفا 
âœ¯ ليشتنشتاين (0 : 3) جزر فاروه 
âœ¯ أوكرانيا     (0 : 0) ويلز 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان في إختبار الأفيال العاجية ضمن التصفيات الأفريقية

يخوض المنتخب الوطني واحدة من أصعب مبارياته المصيرية عندما يستضيف ساحل العاج عند التاسعة من مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ بأم درمان لحساب الجولة الرابعة من المجموعة التاسعة من تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الجابون 2017 .. ويسعي ابناء مازدا لتحقيق الفوز وتخطي ساحل العاج للاقتراب من الترقي للنهائيات حيث يحتل السودان المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط فيما يملك الضيوف 5 نقاط وتتصدر الجابون المجموعة التي لن تحسب نقاطها بإعتبارها البلد المنظم فيما يحتل سيراليون الترتيب الاخير بنقطة واحدة .. فوز السودان يقطع به نصف المشوار الي النهائيات في حال فوزه علي سيراليون بأرضها .. العاجي حقق الفوز علي السودان بهدف في الجولة الثالثة بأبيدجان في المباراة التي قدم فيها الضيوف عرضا قوياً.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تنشر تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني لمواجهة ساحل العاج


تحصلت (كورة سودانية) علي تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني الذي سيواجه ضيفه ساحل العاج مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ ضمن تصفيات الامم الافريقية التي تتكون من اكرم الهادي سليم في حراسة المرمي .. امير كمال .. عبد اللطيف بوي .. علي جعفر .. رمضان عجب رباعي الدفاع .. نزار حامد .. ابوعاقلة .. راجي عبد العاطي .. محمد احمد بشة رباعي الوسط .. مدثر كاريكا .. بكري المدينة ثنائي المقدمة الهجومية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* سيراليون تقهر الجابون على أرضها في التصفيات الأفريقية
* مالي تهزم غينيا الاستوائية بصعوبة في التصفيات الأفريقية
* منتخب أفريقيا الوسطى يفوز على مدغشقر في تصفيات افريقيا
* أوكرانيا تتغلب على ويلز .. ومولدوفا يهزم أندورا وديًا
* أيرلندا الشمالية تهزم سلوفينيا .. وجزر فاروه تهزم ليشتنشتاين ودياً
* مانويل نوير يغيب عن وديّة ألمانيا وإيطاليا
* دونجا يحذر من قوة الباراجواي على أرضها
* الساحر البرازيلي رونالدينيو يبحث عن رحلة احترافية جديدة
* الإصابة تهدد جوردي ألبا مدافع برشلونة بالغياب عن الكلاسيكو
* انجلترا بقيادة ميلنر تستعيد ستوريدج أمام هولندا
* اتلتيكو مدريد يستعيد مدافعه سافيتش وذلك بعد غيابه لأكثر من شهر بسبب الاصابة
* فيلموتس: بلجيكا ستتجاوز صدمة التفجيرات
* رئيس نادي وست هام يحلم بضم السويدي إبراهيموفيتش
* سان جيرمان ينضم للصراع على بيرنارديسكي لاعب فيورنتينا الإيطالي
* ميراندا يُهوّن من غياب نيمار عن منتخب البرازيل
* مدرب البرتغال: أرحب بمواجهة بلجيكا.. وكرة القدم لا تخشى شيئاً
* الاتحاد الأوروبي يعاقب رابيد فيينا بسبب لافتة مسيئة لفالنسيا
* نائب رئيس برشلونة: لا ميسي ولا غيره يتدخل في التعاقدات
* كاسيميرو يعود الى المران الجماعي لريال مدريد
* رئيس هندوراس السابق يقر بارتكاب مخالفات مالية في فضيحة الفيفا
* اليونان تأمل في تجنب عقوبات فيفا بعد إلغاء الكأس
* الألباني السيد هساي مدافع نابولي ينفي عروض أتلتيكو مدريد
* رسميًا.. بنعطية يغيب عن موقعة المغرب والرأس الأخضر
* هاتريك وطرد لمحمد زعبيه في فوز ليبيا على ساوتومي
* الأزمة المالية تجبر انتر ميلان على بيع مهاجمه ماورو إيكاردي
* مدافع الإمارات: مستعدون للسعودية ومصرّون على التأهل
* الاتحاد الآسيوي يعتمد نقل مباريات الأندية السعودية مع الإيرانية
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم الحبيب الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مازدا: نعلم صعوبة المهمة أمام الأفيال
 
 
أكد  الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني اكتمال كافة  استعدادات صقور الجديان لمباراة اليوم أمام المنتخب العاجي مشيراً إلى أنه  لا توجد مشكلة في إقامة المباراة بإستاد المريخ لافتاً إلى أنه كان يتمنى  إقامتها بإستاد الخرطوم وطلب من اتحاد الكرة تحويل المباراة لكن احتجاج  العاجي أعادها مجدداً إلى إستاد المريخ، ووصف مازدا مباراة اليوم بأنها  الأصعب على الإطلاق في مشوار منتخبنا في التصفيات الأفريقية وأضاف: نعي  خطورة المنافس الذي ينتظرنا والأسماء الكبيرة التي يعتمد عليها ويعول على  قدراتها الخارقة في تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم لكن منتخبنا تمرس على  مواجهة الكبار ولم يعد يخشى مواجهة أي منافس بدليل المباراة الكبيرة التي  قدمها أمام العاجي في عقر داره.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه الخرطوم والآرسنال استعداداً للوفاق
 
 
تقدم  المريخ بطلب رسمي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لتأجيل مباراتي الفريق أمام  أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حتى يتسنى للفريق إقامة  معسكر اعدادي خارجي استعداداً لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب الدور  الثاني من دوري الأبطال وذكر عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي إنه وفي  حال عدم إقامة معسكر خارجي قبل مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف سيتجه المريخ  لأداء احدى مبارياته في الدوري ربما مباراة أهلي عطبرة مع أداء مباراة  إعدادية كبيرة أمام منافس قوي في الدوري الممتاز مثل الخرطوم الوطني أو  أهلي شندي حتى يختبر الجهاز الفني مدى جاهزيته عناصره التي سيعتمد عليها في  مباراة الوفاق لأن التجربة الإعدادية القوية ستكون خير بديل للمعسكر  الخارجي لذلك فإن المريخ ينتظر حسم أمر المعسكر ليحدد الخيارات البديلة حال  عدم إقامته.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قروب في (الواتساب) يتكفل بإحضار خبير تغذية للمريخ
   تفيد المتابعات ان قروب مريخي في الواتساب يقود حملة كبيرة للتكفل بإحضار  خبير تغذية بلجيكي للمريخ قبل مواجهتي وفاق سطيف الجزائري في دور الستة عشر  من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. ويسعي اعضاء القروب بتوفير تذاكر وصول الخبير  وحافزه حتي يساهم في اعداد لاعبي المريخ لتخطي الفريق الجزائري والتأهل  لدور المجموعات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتوقع وصول النيجيري جابسون غداً



يتوقع المريخ وصول لاعبه النيجيري جابسون سالمون من الامارات مساء غدٍ الأربعاء بعد أن نفّذ اللاعب برنامج تأهيل ناجح بدبي للتعافي من الإصابة التي تعرض لها منذ الموسم الماضي وحرمته من مواصلة مشواره بصورة طبيعية مع المريخ ويسعى الجهاز الفني للأحمر للاستفادة من جابسون على اكتملت جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباراته الصعبة أمام وفاق سطيف في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال والمحدد لها التاسع من أبريل المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو : تعدد المدارس اضر بالهلال



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال  غارزيتو في حديثه لصحيفة قوون ان تغيير الفنيين اضر بالهلال كثيرا و طالب  ادارة الهلال عدم تغيير المدربين لانه تسبب في خروج الازرق من الابطال و عن  عودته لتدريب الهلال قال انه لا يتلقى اي اتصال من الهلال على الاطلاق و  تحدث كذلك عن شطب لاعبين مؤثرين في الهلال تسبب في تذبذب مستوى الفريق  وقاده للخروج من الابطال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (بي إن سبورت) وتلفزيون السودان الأرضي ينقلان مباراة المنتخب الوطني والعاجي

أكملت قنوات (بي إن سبورت) كافة تجهيزاتها لنقل مباراة المنتخب الوطني وضيفه العاجي مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ بأم درمان في تصفيات امم افريقيا عند التاسعة وذلك بعد وصول مناديب شركة فايف سبورت لرفع شارة البث عبر تقنية (دي اتش) .. كما قرر التلفزيون السوداني نقل المباراة عبر البث الأرضي والذي ستتابعه جماهير ولاية الخرطوم فقط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نائب رئيس الاتحاد: الكاف وافق على إقامة المباراة بإستاد الخرطوم لكن اشترط موافقة العاجي


كشف الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي صديق نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية ملابسات إعادة مباراة المنتخب لإستاد المريخ مجدداً مشيراً إلى أنهم عندما قرروا نقل المباراة لإستاد الخرطوم حصلوا على موافقة مشروطة من الكاف الذي أعلن عدم ممانعته تحويل المباراة لكنه اشترط موافقة المنتخب العاجي مشيراً إلى أن منتخب ساحل العاج رفض إقامة المباراة بإستاد الخرطوم وتمسك بإقامتها في الملعب المحدد مسبقاً وهو إستاد المريخ واستبعد الطريفي أن يؤثر نقل المباراة على منتخبنا لأنه أعد نفسه للمواجهة وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لمنازلة المنتخب العاجي في أي ملعب مشدداً على ضرورة القتال بشراسة في مباراة اليوم من أجل تحقيق الفوز والذي يعني تأهل منتخبنا للمرحلة المقبلة وأكد الطريفي أن المنتخب في أفضل حالاته وأن هناك إصرار كبير على تقديم مباراة مميزة وتحقيق الفوز الذي سيجعل منتخبنا على بُعد خطوة واحدة من الوصول إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا بالجابون وراهن الطريفي على الجهاز الفني بقيادة مازدا وبرهان تية وعلى قدرته في وضع الخطة المناسبة التي تمكّن صقور الجديان من تحقيق الفوز، وأرسل الطريفي رسالة خاصة للجماهير وطالبها بضرورة الوقفة القوية والشرسة خلف المنتخب في مباراة اليوم باعتبارها مباراة جماهير في المقام الأول مؤكداً أن الفوز على منتخب كبير مثل ساحل العاج لا يعني وضع قدم في النهائيات فحسب بل يكتب تاريخاً جديداً للكرة السودانية بأنها عائدة لأخذ موقعها بين الكبار في القارة السمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفوز على كوت ديفوار أمل السودان الأخير في التصفيات الإفريقية



كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

يرفع المنتخب السودان شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" مساء اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد المريخ بالعاصمة الخرطوم، حين يستقبل ضيفا ثقيلا وهو منتخب كوت ديفوار ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس أمم إفريقيا بالجابون 2017.

وكان المنتخب السوداني قد خسر في الجولة الثالثة يوم الجمعة الماضي بهدف دون رد أمام كوت ديفوار بملعب " فيليكس هوفويت بوانيي" بالعاصمة أبيدجان، متلقيا بذلك الخسارة الثانية بعد خسارته في الجولة الثانية أمام الجابون بنتيجة 0-4.

وكان منتخب الجابون الذي لا تحتسب نتائجه باعتبار أنه البلد المنظم قد فاز في ذات الجولة الثالثة على سيراليون 2-1 ورفع رصيده إلى 7 نقاط حصل عليها من فوزه على السودان وسيراليون 4-0 و2-1 على التوالي، وتعادل مع كوت ديفوار سلبيا، وبات يتصدر المجموعة رمزيا، لكن الصدارة الفعلية من نصيب المنتخب العاجي من فوزه على السودان وتعادله خارج ملعبه مع سيراليون، ليصبح رصيده 4 نقاط بفارق نقطة عن السودان, بينما يتذيل سيراليون المجموعة بنقطة واحدة فقط.

وبهذه الحسابات فإن منتتخب السودان سيرمي بثقله الكامل أمام ضيفه العاجي في مباراة الثلاثاء ليفوز بها، من أجل الإبقاء على آماله حية لحين مواجهة سيرراليون بملعب الآخير في الثالث من يونيو/حزيران المقبل.

وخاض السودان أول مران له بملعب المباراة بعد وصوله من أبيدجان فجر أمس الأحد، ورفض مديره الفني محمد عبد الله مازدا الإدلاء بأي تصريحات، ولم يستدع أي لاعب جديد بل اعتمد على ذات الـ23 لاعبا الذين خاضوا مباراة الجمعة.

ومن المتوقع أن يخوض مازدا المباراة بذات التشكيل الذي يبرز فيه أكرم الهادي سليم في المرمى "قائد"،  ورباعي الدفاع عبد اللطيف بويا علي جعفر وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب، وفي الوسط نصر الدين الشغيل ونزار حامد وبشة وراجي عبد العاطي، وفي الهجوم بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا، وربما يحدث تعديل طفيف في التشكيل بمشاركة أطهر الطاهر ومهند الطاهر.

ولا يتمتع المنتخب السوداني بسجل جيد على ملعبه مع كوت ديفوار فقد خسر من أعوان دوروجبا 1-3 باستاد المريخ وقادت تلك النتيجة كوت ديفوار للتأهل المباشر لمونديال 2006 لأول مرة في تاريخه. 

ومن جانبه فإن المنتخب العاجي، حامل لقب النسخة الماضية، الذي وصل الخرطوم فجر الإثنين بطائرة خاصة وبحجم بعثة بلغ 60 فردا، لا يريد الدخول في تلك الحسابات ويسعى لتحقيق فوزا ثانيا يثبت به صدارته للمجموعة ليخوض مباراته الأخيرة أمام سيراليون بأفضل حسابات منها التعادل بملعبه.

ووعد المدير الفني للمنتخب العاجي، ميشال دوسوييه بتعديل أداء الفريق في مباراة الخرطوم، خاصة بعد ما وجهت إليه انتقادات عنيفة من قبل وسائل الإعلام العاجية بسبب الأداء والنتيجة وقالت أنه دفع بـ4 مهاجمين لينال رضاءهم.

 وبرر ضعف المنتخب لتأثر لاعبيه بارتفاع حرارة الطقس، ولكن المدرب تفاجأ بانسحاب مهاجم نيوكاسل سيدو دومبيا من المنتخب قبل توجهه إلى الخرطوم احتجاجا على عدم إشراكه في مباراة الجمعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
أنباء عن سفر هيثم مصطفي الي لندن

علمت المتابعات ان هيثم مصطفي مدرب فريق شباب الهلال يخطط للسفر الي لندن خلال الايام القادم وذلك من اجل الخضوع لكورسات في مجال التدريب .. والمعلوم ايضا ان هناك بعض الانباء التي اشارت الي نيته السفر الي الامارات لذات السبب بعد ابلاغ مجلس الهلال بالسفر .. والساعات القادمة ستكشف الكثير المثير حول هذا الموضوع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
هدير الجمهور زاد الصقور ||


â™، اليوم سنخلع عباءة الإنتماءات الضيقة  “الأندية ” ونرتدي بديلاً لها  ثوب الوطنية الواسع الرحب ونخلع ألوان الأندية لنتوشح بشعار الوطن الجميل الذي يجمعنا ، اليوم لا نعرف أي نادي كل اللاعبين عندنا واحد وهدفنا واحد هو انتصار السودان .

    على الورق وقبل مواجهة اليوم المصيرية يمتلك منتخبنا الفرصة الأكبر في تصدر مجموعته إذا استغل السانحة التي أتيحت له حالياً بتعادل خصماه م€ٹسيراليون &  ساحل العاج م€‹وتفوق الأفيال علينا بهدف وحيد يمكن تعويضه وأردافه بآخر لضمان التفوق في المواجهات المباشرة في حالة تساوي عدد النقاط .
    يدخل صقور الجديان هذا اللقاء وهم في المركز الثاني بعد استبعاد نتائج المنتخب الجابوني برصيد ثلاث نقاط جمعها بالإنتصار على منتخب سيراليون بالخرطوم بينما يحتل منتخب ساحل العاج صدارة المجموعة برصيد أربعة نقاط حصل عليها بالتعادل مع المنتخب السراليوني وفوزه علي منتخب صقور الجديان ويتزيل سيراليون الترتيب بنقطة يتيمة .

â–  تعي الجماهير السودانية ما ينتظرها من واجب اليوم تجاه المنتخب الوطني الذي سيخوض مباراة غاية في الصعوبة والأهمية في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية بالجابون م€ٹ 2017  م€‹أمام  المنتخب العاجي العنيد .

    وتدرك الجماهير تماماً أهمية الدور الذي ينتظرها عشية اليوم والمتمثل في التشجيع وتهيئة الأجواء المثالية لنجومها وشد أزرهم حتى يتمكنوا بمشيئة الله تعالى من ترويض الأفيال وتحقيق نتيجة تجعلهم على مرمى حجر من خطف بطاقة التأهل .
    اللاعبون يستمدون قوتهم من صيحات الجماهير وتلاحمها مع بعض وإسقاط الافيال يبتدئ من المدرجات .

â–  تنبع أهمية مباراة اليوم في أنها مباراة الأتجاه الواحد وتوضح بشكل قاطع  موقف صقور الجديان في التأهل أو الوداع من الباب الكبير ، حيث أن الخسارة أو التعادل  تعني الوداع وفقدان الأمل في الصعود .

    تكمن الصعوبة في أن هذه المجموعة سيصعد منها فريق واحد فقط وذلك بعد ضمان منتخب الجابون التواجد في المحفل الأفريقي بحكم الإستضافة والتنظيم .
    لاعبو المنتخب يدركون أن خسارتهم تعني الوداع وتلاشي حلم التواجد بالمحفل الأفريقي الكبير وبذلك سيكونوا متوترين وهنا تكمن شطارة الجهاز الفني في كيفية أخراجهم من هذا التوتر وجعلهم أكثر تركيزاً.
    الجميل أن لقاء الذهاب أنتهى بهدف وحيد جعل الأمل يسري في نفوس لاعبينا وازدادت الثقة في نفوسهم من واقع أن هذه الخسارة يمكن تعويضها.
    المنتخب العاجي من المنتخبات صعبة المراس والترويض ويكفي أنه الحائز على تاج آخر نسخ هذه البطولة ومنتخبنا ” سعد اليتيم ” كعادته يدخل المنافسات بدون إعداد وبدون أي مباراة إعدادية  ويعتمد على تحضيرات الأندية ومجهودات اللاعبين فقط.

â–  الأنتصار يبتدئ من ثبات حارس المرمى م€ٹ أكرم الهاديم€‹ الذي أدى مباراة الذهاب بمستوى ممتاز وكان أبرز نجومها وما زلنا نردد أن أكرم يعد من أفضل الحراس إذا تخلى عن الإستهتار واللعب بالمزاج وما يقودنا للتفاؤل أن إبن الهادي دائماً ما يظهر بأفضل مستوياته أمام الفرق الكبيرة.

    خط دفاع المنتخب تقع عليه مسؤولية كبيرة تتمثل في إيقاف محترفي ساحل العاج وقد أظهر الرباعي (علي جعفر _أمير كمال _ رمضان عجب _ عبد اللطيف بوي ) مستوى مميزاً للغاية في جولة الذهاب والمهمة ستتضاعف اليوم من واقع أن الافيال العاجية لن تركن للدفاع وستعمل بكل ماتملك من قوة لخطف هدف من أجل إرباك حسابات المنتخب وشل تفكيره بالإضافة إلى ضمان تميزهم في المواجهات المباشرة وعليه نظافة الشباك السودانية هي الضامن الأوحد للتميز وإجادة بقية العناصر  .
    خط وسط المنتخب يعد من أضعف الخطوط وتميز عناصره بالبطء الشديد وترك المساحة لمحترفين يجيدون إستخدامها ، و كان نزار حامد  أسوأ السيئين  ومثل الحلقة الأضعف  في الوسط  ولا أدري لماذا ابقى عليه مازدا إلى نهاية المباراة .
    راجي عبد العاطي عند دخوله في شوط اللعب الثاني في مباراة الذهاب بساحل العاج إستطاع أن ينظم ألعاب المنتخب ويقود عدداً من الهجمات ، ويعتبر من أفضل اللاعبين الذين يجيدون تمرير الكرات الطويلة خلف المهاجمين ، وعليه لابدّ من الدفع به لاستغلال سرعة بكري المدينة وكاريكا وضعف الدفاع العاجي .
    م€ٹ بكري _عنكبة _كاريكا _عبدو جابر م€‹ بالإضافة إلى خالد النعسان المنضم حديثاً للدفاع عن شعار الوطن يجب أن يكونوا في قمة تركيزهم لاستغلال الفرص التي تتاح لهم خاصة وأن المباريات الكبيرة دائماً ما تكون شحيحة الفرص  وتأتي بعد ولادة متعثرة والفريق الذي يستقل أنصاف الفرص هو من يخرج فائزاً في نهاية المطاف وتقع عليهم كذلك مسؤولية  مطاردة الدفاع الإفواري ومنعه من التقدم لبناء الهجمات .

â—† لو وجد منتخبنا الأهتمام من قبل الإتحاد والدولة وتوفر له الإعداد الجيد والمباريات الودية التي تفي بالغرض ومدرب على أعلى مستوى ولائحة قوية للإنضباط لكان صقور الجديان المرشح الأبرز للتتويج بجميع البطولات التي يشارك فيها ولرفرف علم السودان عالياً خفاقاً  في جميع المحافل العربية والأفريقية والعالمية .

â™،  جرة___قلم __أخيرا :_

â™،وطّنا ..البي إسمك كتبنا ورطنّا …أحبك مكانك صميم الفؤاد …وبإسمك أغنى ….تغنى السواقى …خيوط الطواقي …. سلام التلاقي …دموع الفراق …أحبك ملاذ … وناسك عزاز …أحبك حقيقة ….أحبك مجاز …أحبك بتضحك ….أحبك عبوس .

    أخيراً نتمنى التوفيق لنجومنا وهم يقارعون الظروف الصعبة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ: اموال ضخمة في الطريق سنعسكر بالقاهرة وسنسلم مستحقات الجهاز الفني غدا ومباراة الوفاق متلفزة

كشف رئيس المريخ تفاصيل لقائه مع وزير الرياضة الولائي وقال طالبنا منه ضرورة توفير الدعم للمريخ باعتباره ممثل الوطن الوحيد وبخصوص ملف فريق الكرة اوضح ونسي ان المجلس طلب رسميا تأجيل مباراتي المريخ في الدوري خوفا من الارهاق واسامة وعدنا بالرد خلال يومين واذا تم التاجيل وهو المتوقع سنغادر فورا الى القاهرة ثم نعود لمواجهة الوفاق في القلعة الحمراء
وعن الملف المالي كشف ان هناك ترتيبات كبيرة ومبشرة وخلال الايام القادمة سنستلم اموالا ولدينا نفرة كبرى مع عدد من المؤسسات والشركات .
كما قطع ونسي بتسليم الجهاز الفني كامل مستحقاته غدا وبشر بان مباراة وفاق سيتم بثها مباشرة . .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوزير اليسع يؤكد وقوف الوزارة مع المريخ لنيل كأس البطولة الافريقية



 إلتقى الأستاذ اليسع صديق التاج وزير الشباب والرياضه بولاية الخرطوم  بمكتبه ظهر اليوم الشباب المهندس أسامه ونسى محمد خير رئيس نادى المريخ  بحضور مولانا محمد عثمان الخليفه المدير العام لوزارة الشباب والرياضه  بولاية الخرطوم . حيث تناول اللقاء تقريراً مفصلاً من قبل رئيس النادى عن  سير العمل بالنادى وإستعدادات اللجنة لتحديات المرحلة القادمه ومتطلباتها  فيما أشاد الوزير اليسع بالجهد المبذول مثمناً فى ذلك جهد رئيس النادى  وإستقطابه للدعم لإكمال مسيرة اللجنة كما اشاد بجهد أعضاء اللجنة وحرصهم  على إكمال مسيرة العمل مؤكداً وقوف الولاية والوزارة مع نادى المريخ لتحقيق  كأس البطولة الأفريقيه ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# التمرين الختامي لصقور الجديان بالقلعه الحمراء .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وفاق سطيف يمر بفترة سيئة للغاية

قال عبد النور كزبارة المحلل المعروف بالتلفزيون الجزائري إن المباراة بغض النظر عن الظروف التي يمر بها وفاق سطيف في النهاية ستكون مباراة صعبة للغاية بالنسبة للفريقين, وتابع: كل المؤشرات الآن تؤكد بأن المريخ أفضل من وفاق سطيف ولو طلب مني أحد تحديد النسبة المئوية لحظوظ الفريقين في الترشح لمنحت المريخ 70% بلا تردد مقابل 30% للوفاق ويكفي أن المريخ الآن ينافس على صدارة الدوري الممتاز في حين أن وفاق سطيف تراجع إلى المركز الثامن ومازال مهدداً بالمزيد من التراجع في ظل المشاكل التي تتزايد كل يوم وانعكست كل هذه المشاكل على مقدمة الفريق الهجومية التي لم تسجل غير 16 هدف في 23 مباراة خاضها في الدوري ويحتل هجوم وفاق سطيف المركز قبل الأخير من بين جميع الأندية التي تلعب في الدوري الجزائري وخرج من كأس الجزائر على يد فريق من القسم الثاني, ومضى عبد النور: ما يزيد الوضع سوءً أن وفاق سطيف الذي خسر الكثير من نجومه مثل بلعميري ودلهوم سيفقد ثلاثة من أميز لاعبيه أمام المريخ لمشاركتهم مع المنتخب الأولمبي مثل كنيش وأم قران وحدوش وبالتالي فإن وفاق سطيف يعلق كل آماله على المهاجم الأفريقي داوغلو الذي ساعده بصورة واضحة في تخطي عقبة الكنغولي والترشح لمواجهة المريخ بعد أن سجل ثلاثة أهداف بمفرده ولو أوقف المريخ خطورة هذا اللاعب وعزله عن المقدمة الهجومية سيضع الوفاق في وضعية حرجة لا يُحسد عليها .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس
ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺣﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ .. ﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ ﺯﺍﻝ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﻜﺎﻥ .. ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ..ﻣﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ !!...

■ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺖ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ .. ﺗﺤﻠﻴﻞ .. ﺑﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ .. ﻻﺩﺍﺀ
ﻭﺣﻈﻮﻅ .. ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻕ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ 2017 .. ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ .. ﻭﻣﻦ ﺿﻤﻨﻬﺎ _ ﻃﺒﻌﺎ _ ﺳﻌﺪ
ﺍﻟﻴﺘﻴﻢ ..ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ .. ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ } ﻧﻈﺮﻳﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻻﻗﻞ ).. ﺍﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻈﻮﻅ ﻟﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻪ ..
■ ﺣﺮﺻﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺮﻳﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ .. ﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ..ﻭﺗﺠﺎﻫﻠﺖ
ﺍﻟﺸﻖ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻻﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺠﺒﺮﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺥ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ
ﻋﺰﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺮﻑ ..ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺤﺘﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ .. ﻭﻟﻮ ﻗﺎﺩﺗﻨﺎ
ﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﺼﻮﺭ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺔ ..ﻭ ﻟﻮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ..ﻓﻠﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺳﻮﺃ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻵﻥ ..ﺑﺎﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ
.. [ ﻟﻠﺜﻮﺭﺓ ﻫﺬﻩ .. ﺳﻮﻑ ﻧﻌﻮﺩ .. ﻟﻨﻘﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﺑﺎﻧﻔﺴﻨﺎ .. ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻦ
ﻳﻐﻴﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﻡ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻐﻴﺮﻭﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺄﻧﻔﺴﻬﻢ .. ] .. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
■ ﺍﺗﻔﻖ ﻣﺤﻠﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ..ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻨﺤﻬﺎ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻮﻧﺎ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﺗﺎﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺮﺗﻨﺎ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺷﺎﺀﻭﺍ .. ﺑﺘﺸﻮﻳﻬﻬﻢ ﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ .. ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎ ..ﻭﻓﻨﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﻊ ﺑﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ
[ ﺍﻟﺴﺬﺍﺟﺔ ] .. ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ..ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ .. ﺍﺗﻔﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ
ﻭﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ .. ﻭﺻﻤﻮﺩ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﺼﻲ ﺟﺪﺍ
..ﻭﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﺮﻋﺐ ..
■ ﺍﻟﻴﺲ ﺳﺬﺍﺟﺔ ﺗﺬﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻬﺎﺀ .. ﺍﺳﻨﺎﺩ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﻐﺘﺮﺏ ﺣﻤﺪﺍﻥ ﺣﻤﺪ ..؟؟ .. ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ
ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ؟؟ .. ﺳﺬﺍﺟﺔ .. ﺍﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﻔﺎﻑ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻜﻴﻦ
..ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ [ ﻛﻮﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ] ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﺪﻱ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻻ
ﻳﺰﻳﺪ ﻋﻦ } ﻛﻬﻨﺔ { ﻟﺘﻠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﺣﺬﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻣﻘﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺳﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ
ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭﺷﻤﺲ ..
■ ﺍﻟﻴﺲ ﺳﺬﺍﺟﺔ .. ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺨﻔﺎﻑ .. ﺍﻗﺒﺢ .. ﻭﺍﺿﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻧﻜﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ
ﻓﺴﺎﺩ .. ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺘﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻻﺻﺪﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺓ .. ﺣﻘﻼ ﻟﻠﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ
.. ﺍﻭ ﻓﺄﺭ ﻣﻌﻤﻞ .. ﻻﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺥ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ..ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ
ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﻟﻪ ﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺳﻤﺎ .. ﺍﻭ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﺗﺆﻫﻠﻪ .. ﺍﻻ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺟﻌﻔﺮ .. ﺍﻭ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻻﺥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻜﻴﻦ ﺭﺿﺎ
ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ..ﺑﻜﻞ ﺷﺒﻬﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ ..
■ ﻧﻌﻢ .. ﺍﻟﺴﺬﺍﺟﺔ ..ﻓﻲ ..
ﻧﻌﻢ .. ﻻ ﻧﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﻐﻴﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ .. ﺑﺄﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ ..ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
. ﺑﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺭﺑﻊ ﻗﺮﻥ ..ﺍﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺅﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺬﺍﺟﺔ ..ﻟﻴﺴﺖ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ .. ﺑﺄﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ ..
ﺍﻟﺴﺬﺍﺟﺔ ..ﻇﻠﺖ ﻣﻠﻜﺎ ﺣﻜﺮﺍ .. ﻟﻼﺩﺍﺭﺓ .. ﻣﻦ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺮﻡ
.. ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ .. ﺣﺸﻮﺩ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ .. ﻣﻨﺬ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ
..ﻭﻟﻠﺘﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﺑﺴﻬﻮﻟﺔ .. ﺭﺍﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻘﺎﻓﻴﺔ
ﻭﺍﻻﺩﺭﺍﻛﻴﺔ ..ﻝ %99 ﻣﻦ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ
ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺬﺍﺟﺔ ﺫﺍﺗﺎﺍﺍ .. ﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺩﻋﻮﻱ ﺿﺪﻙ
ﻭﺗﻜﺴﺐ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺗﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﺷﺎﻧﺔ ﺳﻤﻌﺔ .. ﻓﻲ ﻭﺻﻒ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺑﻬﺎ
..
■ ﺳﺎﺫﺟﺔ ..ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎ .. ﻻ ﻣﺮﺟﻌﻴﺔ ﺧﺒﺮﺍﺕ
ﻭﺗﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻜﺘﺴﺐ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻲ .. ﻟﻠﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺠﺜﻤﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺟﺜﺘﻬﺎ ﻻﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ..ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﺿﻮﺍﺀ .. ﻭﻣﻬﺘﺒﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﺹ
..ﻭﺗﻜﺴﺐ .. ﻭﺟﺪﻭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻢ ..ﻓﺮﺻﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮ .. ﻓﺎﻗﺘﺤﻤﻮﻫﺎ .. ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻻﺑﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻤﻮﺕ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻋﺒﺜﻬﻢ
..ﻭﺟﻬﻠﻬﻢ ..ﻭﻋﻄﺎﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻮﺍﻫﺐ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻭ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻱ
ﺻﻠﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻮ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ .. ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺒﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ .. ﺍﻭ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻬﺎ
..ﻓﻨﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻭ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻤﻴﺎ ..
■ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ..ﻟﻴﺲ ﺳﺎﺫﺟﺎ .. ﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ .. ﻻﻋﺐ
ﻛﺮﺓ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .. ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻟﺒﻖ
..ﻭﺍﻏﻠﺒﻬﻢ ﻏﺒﻲ .. ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻢ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻱ ﺷﺊ .. ﻻﻥ
ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻋﻈﻢ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﺎﺳﺢ ﺍﺣﺬﻳﺔ .. ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻣﺴﻬﺎ
.. ﻣﺎﺭﺍﺩﻭﻧﺎ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻢ ..ﻭ ..ﻭ .. ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺶ ..ﻭﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ
..ﻭﺑﻮﻏﺒﺎ ..ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻮﺗﻴﻠﻠﻲ ..ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻨﻲ .. ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ .. ﻭﺟﻴﺮﻓﻴﻨﻴﻮ
..ﻭﺟﻴﺎﻥ.. ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ..ﻭﻋﻤﺮ ﻫﻮﺳﺎﻭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﻣﺔ ..ﻟﻴﺴﻮﺍ
ﺍﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻤﺎ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﻴﻌﺎﺑﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻨﺎ .. ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺎﺀ
.. ﺗﺼﻨﻌﻪ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ..ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺠﻴﺪ ﺿﺒﻂ ﻭﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ
ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺩ ..ﻭ( ﺣﻘﻨﻬﻢ) ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ ..ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﺮﺍﺗﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﺮﻳﺪ ..
■ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ..ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ..ﻭﺗﻀﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺮﺍﺗﻴﺠﻴﺎﺕ
ﻭﺗﺼﻤﻢ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭﺍﺕ . ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻐﺮﺱ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﺓ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ .. ﻓﺘﺼﺒﺢ ﻗﻨﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺭﺍﺳﺨﺔ ﻣﺴﺒﻘﺔ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ
ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻤﻴﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ..ﻓﻬﻞ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻭﺟﻌﻔﺮ
ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ .. ﻭﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻗﺔ ﺫﻟﻚ .. ﻭﻫﻞ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﻨﺪﻕ .. ﻭﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻫﻤﺎ
ﻻﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ..؟؟ .. ﺍﻻﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ .. ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺍﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻴﻊ ..
■ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺧﻄﺮ ..ﻣﺎ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎﻩ .. ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺪﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺧﻼ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻱ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ .. ﻭﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ .. ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ .. ﻟﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .. ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ
..ﻭﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﺒﻄﺔ .. ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﻜﻔﻮﺭ .. ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻱﻉ
ﻟﻼﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ..ﻻﻧﻬﻢ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻮﻥ .. ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ..ﻭﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﻕ ..ﻭ ..ﻭ ..
ﻭﻛﺎﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻬﺪ ﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﻨﺺ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺣﺎﺝ ﻋﻠﻲ ..
■ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .. ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻘﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻮﺕ ﺩﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭ
..ﺍﻵﻥ .. ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﺮ ﺩﺍﺭﻫﺎ .. ﻟﻮ
ﺗﺤﺮﺭ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺘﻼﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
..ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﻌﺪﻩ ﻭﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺟﻒ ..
■ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .. ﻟﻜﻦ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﺣﻮﻟﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺷﺊ ﺁﺧﺮ ..ﻧﻤﻠﻚ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺩﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻣﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ
ﺣﺮﻑ ﻧﻜﺘﺒﻪ ﻫﻨﺎ ..ﻃﺒﻌﺎ .. ﻭﻟﺬﺍ .. ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﺰﺍﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﺍﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ
ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻳﺒﻌﺜﻮﻥ ..ﻭﻣﻨﻬﺎ ..ﺷﺎﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ .. ﻣﺜﻼ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ..ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎ ..
■ ﺗﺮﻱ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺮﻙ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ..ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ .. ﺍﺫ ﻻ
ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺮﺭ ﻓﻨﻲ .. ﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺿﻠﺔ .ﻭ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﻤﺪﺓ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ..ﻳﺒﺮﺭ ﺣﺒﺴﻪ
..ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩﻙ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ..
■ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ... ﺍﻋﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ .. ﻭﻫﻤﺎ ﻗﻮﻳﺎﻥ .. ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ .. ﻻ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻗﻞ .. ﺍﺫﻥ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﺎﻥ ﻟﻤﺮﺳﻞ
ﻛﺮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﻘﻂ ( ﻭﺭﺍﺀ )ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ .. ﻭﻧﺰﺍﺭ .. ﻭﺍﺑﻮ
ﻋﺎﻗﻠﺔ .. ﻭﺑﺸﺔ .. ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﺻﻠﺔ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ..
■ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺤﻚ .. ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ .. ﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﻓﻴﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻐﻴﺮ ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ . . ﺍﻻ ﺑﺰﻣﻴﻠﻪ .. ﺍﺩﺧﻞ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ..ﻭﺍﺧﺮﺝ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ..
( ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﺧﻠﻪ ﻟﻴﺼﻨﻊ ﻟﻪ ) !!..
■ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ..ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻜﻔﻞ ﻣﺠﺎﻧﺎ .. ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺍﻻﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﺘﻴﻢ .. ﺑﺎﺻﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻇﻪ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ .. ﻭﺗﺠﻤﻴﺪ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺯﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ..
■ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ..ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ
ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ .. ﻭﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻭﻏﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻄﻲ .. ﺍﻭ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ .. ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﺑﺠﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ..ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﺗﺴﻤﻴﺔ
ﻭﺗﻮﻇﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ..ﻭ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ .. ﺑﻜﻞ ﺑﻄﺌﻪ
ﻭﺍﻧﺎﻧﻴﺘﻪ ..ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﻟﺘﺠﻤﻴﺪ ﻓﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ .. ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ .. ﻳﺎ
ﺧﺒﻴﺮ .. ﻭﻟﻌﻠﻚ ﺍﺣﺼﻴﺖ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺘﻠﻬﺎ ﻧﺰﺍﺭ
.. ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻭﻻﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻭﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺟﻴﻴﻦ ..ﺭﻏﻢ
ﺍﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﻴﻪ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻨﺠﺢ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ..
■ ﻭﺳﺆ ﺗﻮﻇﻴﻒ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﻻﻧﻜﺴﺎﺭ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻋﻈﻴﻢ
.. ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺍﺑﺠﺪﻳﺔ .. ﻭﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﻭﺑﺸﺔ ..ﻻ ﻣﺒﺮﺭ ﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩﻫﻤﺎ ﻣﻌﺎ
..ﺍﻻ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺣﻨﺖ ﻇﻬﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ
ﻭﺍﻻﻓﺎﺭﻗﺔ .. ﻟﻌﻘﻮﺩ ﻻ ﺗﺤﺼﻲ ..
■ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻧﻤﻠﻚ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻈﻮﻅ ﻟﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺑﺠﺪﺍﺭﺓ .. ﻟﺪﻳﻚ
ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻧﻪ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻓﺎﻋﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻻﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﺭﺿﻪ .. ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺎﺯ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻗﻮﺓ
ﻭﺛﺒﺎﺗﺎ ﻭﺗﻤﺮﺳﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻗﻞ ﺭﻫﺒﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻧﺪﻓﺎﻋﺎ .. ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺗﺴﻬﻞ
ﻣﺮﺍﻭﻏﺘﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺎﺯﺍﺗﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ...
■ ﻭﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻤﺮ ﻛﺮﺍﺕ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﺎﺕ .. ﺑﺘﻘﻨﻴﺔ
ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ .. ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ .. ﺍﻧﺖ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ .. ﻭﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻻﺳﺮﻉ
ﻭﺍﻧﺠﻊ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺫﻟﻚ .. ﻭﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺳﺮﻋﺔ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ .. ﺍﺫﻥ
ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻤﻤﺮ ﻛﺮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﺎﺕ .. ﺍﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ
ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺁﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﺘﻔﻌﻴﻞ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻗﻮﺗﻚ
ﻭﺗﻔﻮﻗﻚ ..
[ ٢٨/٣ ٧: ٥٣ ﻡ ] . ﺣﺴﻦ ﺣﻤﺪ : ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ... ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺧﻂ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺻﻠﺐ ..ﺑﺎﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻲ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ..ﺍﻣﻴﺮ
ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ..ﻭﺑﻮﻳﺎ .. ﺍﻃﻬﺮ .. ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ..
■ ﻭﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺧﺼﺎﺋﺺ ﺗﻜﻔﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻟﻮ ﺗﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﺩﺭﺍﻙ .. ﺳﺮﻋﺔ
ﻣﻤﻴﺘﺔ .. ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ.. ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻮﻥ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻮﻓﺮ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻛﺮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﻟﻴﺔ
ﻻ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ .. ﻭﻻ ﻳﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ .. ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ
..ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ .. ﻭﻫﻮ
ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻗﻨﺎﺹ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ..
■ ﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ .. ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺰﻉ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﺮﻭﺩﻫﻢ
..ﻭﺷﺮﻭﺩﻫﻢ .. ﻭﺗﺨﻮﻓﻬﻢ .. ﻭﺭﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻀﺨﻤﺔ ..ﻭ
. ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ..ﺳﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻟﺮﻓﺎﻕ ﺣﺴﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﻴﺪ ..ﻭ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ 1970.. .. ﻭﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻉ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻲ .. ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻗﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺴﻌﻴﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ..
■ﺑﺲ ﻣﺮﺓ .. ﺍﺩﻱ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺮﺩﺓ ﺣﻘﻬﺎ .. ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ
ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺑﻠﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راحة اليوم لمساندة المنتخب ..  البلجيكي يطلب مواجهة الرديف وتراوري ينهي غيابه ويعود للتدريبات

ارتفع عدد لاعبي المريخ المشاركين في التدريب الذي اجراه الفريق امس باستادة الى 20 لاعبا بغياب عطرون والنعسان الذي انضم للمنتخب الوطني والوك بدون عذر وعاد تراوري للتدريبات بصورة مميزة
واشاد البلجيكي بمشاركة عناصر الرديف في التدريبات طالبا مواجهة الفريق الرديف عصر الاربعاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قروب صفوة بلا حدود يتكفل باحضار خبير التغذية البلجيكي

نظم قروب صفوة بلا حدود على الواتساب حملة كبيرة بين اعضائه استهدفت التكفل باحضار خبير التغذية البلجيكي الذي اشرف على الجانب الغذائي للاعبي المريخ ابان معسكر القاهرة
وقررت المجموعة التكفل بتذاكر السفر والحافز كاملا ليسهم في اعداد الفريق لمباراتي الوفاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بأقلام الصفوة 
لؤي شرفي 
غرباء في أرضهم ! متى تنمو اجنحة الصقور ؟ 

يخوض منتخبنا مساء اليوم مباراة صعبة امام منتخب ساحل العاج .
مباراة اعتقد بانها ستكون اصعب من المباراة الاولى التي استغل فيها الجهاز الفني للمنتخب حصيلة اعداد فريقي القمة فعاد بهزيمة معقولة بهدف وحيد.
صعوبة المباراة تتمثل في خبرة لاعبي المنتخب الايفواري كافراد وشخصية المنتخب نفسة كمجموعه عركتهم التجارب والتجانس والخبرة والحنكة .
العقبة الثانية تتمثل في عدم ثقة افراد منتخبنا في جمهورهم وتذبذب انتمائم وقناعتهم الوطنية وشعورهم الدائم بالوحشة والغربة في ارضهم وبين جماهيرهم .
جمهور المنتخب منقسم في الوفاء بين الناديين الكبيرين معظمهم لايدخل للمباراة الا لمئازرة لاعبى انديتهم والوقوف علي جاهزيتهم مع استشعار واظهار بعض الوطنية بكبت شماتتهم في لاعبي خصمهم ظاهرا وليس باطنا والتلذذ باخطائهم .
الانتماء للمنتخب ثم الاجتهاد لخدمة هذا الشعار الشربف لاتمثل غاية لمعظم لاعبي المنتخب لان لاحوافز نفسية او معنوية تدفعهم لذلك يجب ان نعترف بهذا الواقع وبان انتمائهم ليس سوى اداء للواجب من دون قناعات هادفة ولا دوافع محفزة .
هذا الواقع نتاج لتراكمات عديدة ابرزها جمهور يفتقر للتربية الوطنية الحقة ومشحون بانتماء متعصب سببه الاساسي التغول علي المساحة من الاعلام والتي كان يجب ان تخصص للمنتخب فتوظف للاندية .
الارض الخصبة للتعصب وهشاشة الانتماء الوطني هي آفة رعتها الدولة بعدم الحفاظ على قومية المنتخب والاهتمام به لم يستشعر الرياضي يوما باهمية المنتخب ولا اللاعبون باحقيته.
ظل المنتخب على الدوام الضلع الثالث للقمة ، يتيم سوى من بعض الخيرين وكسيح لولا بعض المساندين الذين يساندونه على عرجه حتى يقضي حاجة ثم يعود للإستلقاء على رهق في فراش مرضه.
متى تهتم الدولة بالمنتخب لتساهم في جز هذا الجسم المعتل من التعصب الرياضي والانحدار الاخلاقي الذي تسبب فيه عدم الاهتمام بالتربية الوطنية واولويات التقويم المجتمعي والجيل الشبابي ..
هل يعلم المسؤولون بالدولة مدى اهمية الاهتمام بالمنتخب وما يمكن ان يساهم به هذا الاهتمام في خلق وحدة رياضية بمختلف الانتمائات واستشعار للمسؤولية ورقي للتربية الوطنية وتحجيم لغول التعصب البغيض.
لايوجد افضل من الهاء الشباب في حب الوطن بدلا من تفريغ طاقاتهم في التعصب وغير هذا الانتماء .
مأسف ان يكون شعارنا صقر الجديان ونتباهى بشموخة ذاك وكبريائة..ولايعد لهذا الوطن منتخب بذات الهيبة ليظهر بوداعة الحمائم دوما فنندهش لخسارته بهدف فقط ..!! .
اذا كانت الدولة تعتقد بان رعاية المنتخب تتم بذات رعايتها لناديي القمة اي التدخل وقت الحاجة فقط فالافضل تعيين لجنه تسيير للمتنخب ايضا من احد المقتدرين وبعض ميسوري الحال لاستقطاب الدعم وتسيير الامور .
نعلم بان الاتحاد العام سيرفض مثل هكذا افكار وسيثور منسوبية بان المنتخب تحت سلطة الاتحاد العام وهي سلطة مختله ورعاية معتلة لان المنتخب ليس من اولويات الاتحاد وافراده وإن كابروا .
يتعللون دوما بضعف الامكانيات ولايجتهدوا لابتكار موارد او التثبت في تلابيب الدولة للقيام بواجبها في رعاية المنتخب وانما جل اهتمامهم منصبة نحو المناصب الدولية والاقليمية التي تتفرخ من الانتماء للاتحاد العام .
اتحاد غير قادر على تنظيم مباراة للمنتخب في يوم الفيفا لاداعي له ولايستحق ان يولى امر منتخب عظيم يمثل دولة عظيمة .
لانريد اتحاد مستكين لضعف الموارد خاضع لناديي القمة والاندية الاخرى يراضي هذا وذاك من اجل الاستمرار في المناصب وانما اتحاد صقر يرعى صقور يفرض الهيبة علي كل الاندية يستقطب الدعم بحنكة ويجلس امام الدوائر الحكومية صباح مساء حتى توفى باستحقاقات المنتخب او يستقيل , ولايعفينا او يعفيهم كل ماسبق للسؤال الدائم اين تذهب موارد الاتحاد التي تاتي من الخارج او الداخل اذا كانت لاتذهب لرعاية المنتخب .
محور عمل الاتحاد يجب ان يتمحور ويتركز في خدمة المنتخب , يجب ان تطوع له كل الانشطة والوسائل والوسائط والرحلات واللقاءات ولكن على مايبدو يحدث العكس .
دعواتنا اليوم بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان , قلوبنا معهم وهم دوما يبارزون بلا سيوف او دروع , لادولة تهتم بهم ولا اتحاد يحرص على اعداد جنودة ولاجمهور يحمي ظهورهم , غرباء في ارضهم .
دعوة خالصة للجمهور الرياضي اتركوا التعصب والتحزب الرياضي حينما يتعلق الامر بالمنتخب , ادعموا منتخبكم ودعوا ولائكم للاندية لوقت الولاء , توشحوا بالعلم وابعثوا برسالة للاعبين نحن معكم بلا انتماء سوى للوطن .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريم السودان 47 ألف دولار بسبب تقني (اتش دي)
.
تفيد المتابعات ان السودان سيتم تغريمه 47 ألف دولار لعدم توفر تقنية (اتش دي) في نقل المباريات تلفزيونيا وسيخصم من نصيب السودان لصالح الشركة الناقلة لمباراة المنتخب الوطني وساحل العاج في تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية بالجابون 2017 .. حيث وصلت شركة فايف سبورت وستقوم بتوفير تقنية (اتش دي) لرفع شارة المباراة للقنوات الناقلة للمباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا بت فرح
الليلة لو شفتي الإسم


كيف أضحى مصدر للفرح

كيف أضحى للعشاق حبيب

يحلو الغزل فيه ويصح

أصبح شعار في كل دار

وفوق للسحاب مختال سرح

آه من صفارو العسجدي


ماخد البريق من قوس قزح

آه من كؤوسو المنزلة

مين غيرو يقدر ينزلا

ويهدي البلاد اجملفرح

......

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم


كيف أضحى للإبداع شرف

الماوجد في الدار مكان

ندمان وللدمعات زرف

الكابلي يشدو بعد سرور

وفتح الله يخطو خطى كرف

وساقية حمد لسع تدور

ماغاب غناهو ولا وقف

والروعة في ود الأمين

لو كان ترنم أو عزف

ما ديل مثال

إيجاز مصغر مقتضب

أصلو المحال كل المحال

حصر الرموز

يا سيده في الفن والأدب

في الإذاعة والصحافة في

المسارح والرتب

الساحة تذخر بالكوادر

بالنوابغ والنخب

.......

يا سيده لو شفتيهو كيف

فارق بلادنا وانتشر

في كينيا معروف والخليج

في آسيا والصين والمجر

تاريخ مطرز بالفخار

من عهد قرعم لي صخر

تاريخ مطرز بالذهب

من شرفي لي برعي وطلب

وكمال وجقدول والعجب


أيامنا من بعدك بقت

يا سيده في بهجة وطرب

..........

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم

كيف أضحي معشوق الألوف

زغرودة في ثغر الحسان

ورسوم تزين أحلى

الكفوف

صفقة وأغاني ونقرشه

الحان وإيقاعات دفوف

تشجي المسامع والبدن

يا سيده مريخك دوام


بالصفوة محروس

محتضن

بالكلمة والحرف

الأنيق

أرقى الوصف بيهو

اقترن

مين يعلو في دنيا الأدب

قامة التجاني وحاج

حسن

ود بانقا والمك علي

والمبدعات أخوات مزن

......

يا سيده يكفيكي افتخار

ما شفنا أحلى من

النجوم

في الكون شعار

منظر يريح كل العيون

بهجة ومسرة وانبهار

والحكمة عند

الإنتصار

الدنيا ترقص وتنتشي

والظلمة تتبدل نهار

ما أحلى ساعة

الإنتصار

لما البلد تهدأ وتروق

ويهتف الجمع الخلوق

مريخنا فوق مريخنا فوق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
قلوبنا مع المنتخب

* يخوض منتخبنا الوطني في التاسعة من مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ لقاءا هاما مع منتخب ساحل العاج في سباق التأهل لنهائيات الأمم الإفريقية التي ستستضيفها الجابون في نسخة 2017...
* المجموعة تضم أربعة منتخبات فبالاضافة للسودان وساحل العاج فهناك سيراليون والبلد المضيف الجابون الذي ستخصم نتائجه وبالتالي سيكون التنافس محصورا بين المنتخبات الثلاثة الأخرى والمتصدر هو فقط من سيتأهل للنهائيات ولن يكون هناك فرصة لأفضل الثواني او الثوالث في هذه المجموعة...
*منتخبنا يدخل برصيد ثلاثة نقاط وخسر الجمعة الماضية من ساحل العاج بأبيدجان بهدف وحيد بعد أداء جيد ورفع العاجيون رصيدهم لأربعة نقاط لذا فوزنا اليوم هو الفرصة الأخيرة لنا لمواصلة سباق التأهل والخسارة تعني تأهل ساحل العاج بغض النظر عن نتيجة لقاءنا الأخير مع سيراليون...
* لكن بعد قراءة متأنية لحال المنتخب الآن وترتيب مباريات المنتخب أرى أن القرعة خدمت السودان كثيراً بوجوده مع البلد المنظم الجابون والذى ستعتبر مبارياته مباريات ودية خارج حسابات التأهل.حال المنتخب الذى لا يخفى على الجميع حال مايل ولا يجد المنتخب أى دعم أو إعداد أو حظ فى المباريات الودية...
* مباريات السودان بدأت بمواجهة سيراليون التي فزنا عليها بهدف في الخرطوم بعدها سافرنا وقابلنا المنتخب الجابوني فى مباراة ودية انهزمنا فيها بالاربعة بعدها قابلنا ساحل العاج فى مباراتين متواليتين مع لقاء اليوم...
* ثم يسافر منتخبنا ليقابل سيراليون ولو وفقنا الله وفزنا اليوم على ساحل العاج سنواصل سباق التأهل والذي سنضمنه تماما إذا فزنا اليوم وعلى سيراليون ثم بعدها نستقبل الجابون فى مباراة ودية وهي المباراة الختامية مع ملاحظة أن ساحل العاج تعادل مع سيراليون ونحن فزنا عليها وهنا تكمن اهمية الفوز اليوم على منافسنا الوحيد بعد ان فقدت سيراليون حظوظها تقريبا..
* مما تقدم فالقرعة تلطفت بالسودان بالبداية مع منتخب ضعيف وهو سيراليون وتمكن بدون إعداد من الحصول على ثلاث نقاط أولى وإذا فازالسودان على ساحل العاج اليوم فى الخرطوم عندها ستكون مباراة سيراليون فى سيراليون هى مباراة التأهل للنهائيات وحينها ستكون سيراليون خارج حسابات التأهل والفرصة ستكون أكبر لتأهل السودان للنهائيات.
* قد يقول قائل كيف لنا أن نتفوق على ساحل العاج فى المواجهتين المباشرتين؟ بعد ان خسرنا هناك بهدف ويكون الجواب هو أن اللاعبين السودانيين وبمساندة الجمهور الغفير الذي سيهب اليوم لمؤازرتهم، يلعبون بحافز غريب أمام المنتخبات الكبيرة وما مباراة نيجيريا العام الماضى ومباراتى تونس ومباراتى غانا فى تصفيات سابقة بعيدة عن الأذهان...
* السودان كان يخرج من التصفيات بنتائجه مع المنتخبات غير المصنفة على رأس المجموعة كما حصل العام الماضى أمام الكنغو بالخسارة ذهاباُ وإياباُ رغم المجموعة الرباعية والفرصتين هذه قراءة وتحليل قد تجد القبول أو الرفض عند القارئ العزيز...
* ومع المستوى الطيب الذي ظهر به منتخبنا في ابيدجان نتوقع وكما عودنا الشعب السوداني البطل ان يجد منا صقور الجديان اليوم تشجيعا ضخما وان نهب جميعنا لنصرة السودان زرافات ووحدانا وقلوبنا مع منتخبنا الوطني و كل المنى أن نرى علم صقور الجديان يرفرف فى سماء الجابون بعون الله تعالى...
* منتخبنا أجرى حصتين تدريبيتين منذ وصوله من ساحل العاج وضم مؤخرا النعسان وينتظر ان يلعبها مازدا هجومية ونأمل ان يبدأ بتشكيلة الشوط الثاني لمباراة أبيدجان الذي قدم فيه المنتخب واحدة من مبارياته المميزة والكل يا مازدا لاعبي السودان ولا داعي للمحاصصة والموازنة بين لاعبي المريخ والهلال ويجب ان تكون الأولوية للأفضل بدنيا وفنيا...
* الافيال العاجية اختتمت تحضيرتها لصقور الجديان في التاسعة من مساء امس الاثنين بالمران الرئيسي والوحيد علي ملعب المريخ الذي يحتضن اليوم الثلاثاء مباراة الجولة الرابعة وكان المنتخب العاجي قد وصل صباح أمس بطائرة خاصة و ببعثة ضخمه من الإداريين والإعلامين وكل نجومه ويتطلع للفوز في مباراة اليوم لتقوية حظوظه في الترشح لنهائيات الجابون والمحافظة علي لقبه الجدير بالذكر أن الاتحاد السوداني قد حول المباراة لملعب المريخ مرة أخري بعد إحتجاج البعثة الإدارية لساحل العاج على طلب مازدا السابق بتحويلها لاستاد الخرطوم...
* سيقوم التلفزيون القومي وقناة النيلين الرياضية عبر البث الارضي بنقل مباراة منتخبنا الوطني ونظيره العاجي عند التاسعة مساء اليوم من ستاد المريخ حيث يسبق المباراة ستديو تحليلي فيما تقوم قناة بي ان اسبورت بنقلها عبر الأقمار الإصطناعية...
* في الشأن المريخي استقبل الوزير اليسع مؤخرا رئيس لجنة التسيير أسامة ونسي وكالعادة خرجت إلينا نتائج الاجتماع بصورة انشائية ولم تخرج لنا بالمختصر المفيد عن ماهية الدعم الذي سيقدمه الوزير الفلسان يعني كان من وزارته لا نعشم خير ولكن إذا كان سيدق صدره ويخمش لينا مليارين ثلاثة من عمك في هذه الحالة فقط سنقول له أحسنت وشكرك الله سيعكم الذي أتى متأخرا جدا والتسيير في الرمق الأخير من عمرها وهكذا نحن دائما السودانيين الانقاذيين ما نتحرك إلا لما الفاس تقع في الراس...
* طالعت أمس جدول مباريات وفاق سطيف حتى بعد انتهاء لقاء الاياب في الجزائر طبعا الجدول معد سلفا ومنذ وقت طويل مازي اتحاد الخرمجة الشغال معانا بالقطعة فوجدت ان الوفاق لعب آخر مباراة له في الدوري يوم 25 مارس ومباراته المقبلة يوم 2 أبريل ثم يلعب مع المريخ يوم 9 ويرجع ويلعب يوم 15 ثم يقابل المريخ يوم 19 ويعود للدوري ويلعب مباراتين يوم 23 و 26 ....
* والملاحظ هناك أسبوع قبل لقاء أمدرمان وأربعة أيام قبل لقاء الاياب لا يلعب فيها الوفاق واعتقد أن حظوظه في الراحة أفضل من المريخ وخاصة في لقاء الذهاب الذي يرتاح فيه الوفاق أسبوع والمريخ أربعة أيام فقط وعليه نأمل أن يؤجل لقاء مريخ نيالا يوم 4 لتتساوى حظوظنا في الراحة مع الوفاق ودونكم مشاركة تسعة من لاعبي الزعيم مع المنتخب الوطني ستكون خصما على لقاء الوفاق من حيث الإرهاق وإن كانت الفائدة الفنية أفضل وكذا الخبرات الدولية المكتسبة...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*د.جار النبي : سلمون الان اصبح جاهز ومشاركتة يحددها الجهاز الفني امام الوفاق 



قطع مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل دكتور جار النبي باكتمال المرحلة الثالثة لمحترف المريخ اليوم الثلاثاء كاشفا ملامسة اللاعب الكرة اليوم قبل ان يشد الرحال صباح غدا الاربعاء للخرطوم مشيرا ان مشاركة سلمون امام الوفاق سواء في الذهاب او الاياب يحدده مدرب اللياقة والمدير الفني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اسعار رمزية لدخول الجماهير لمتابعة مباراة المنتخب بإستاد المريخ
 
 
   حددت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المنتخب السوداني وضيفه العاجي اسعار رمزية  لدخول الاستاد بواقع 50 جنيه للمقصورة و30 جنيه للوسطي و10 جنيهات للجانبية  و5 جنيه للمدرجات الشعبية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
منتخب عازة وعزيمة مازدا

× اليوم وعلى بساط ملعب المريخ الأخضر يخوض منتخب عازة مباراة شبه مصيرية وحاسمة ، أمام منتخب ساحل العاج في التاسعة مساء .
× فوز منتخب عازة اليوم يعني تصدره للمجموعة ، وبالتالي تتسع الفرصة وتكبر، ويكبر الأمل في التأهل لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا لعام 2017م، بإذن الله تعالى وتوفبقه .
× صحيح السودان قدم مباراة حد الروعة هناك في أبيدجان ، وأدهش الناس حينما قارع المحترفين في أعلى الدوريات مستوى وقدرة .
× المنتخب لم يجد الرعاية الكافية والاهتمام اللازم ، وهذا أصبح أمرا مألوفا ومعروفا ، والتطرق إليه صار ممجوجا ومكروها .
× وحتى على المستوى الفني ، ورغم حرص وعزيمة الكوتش الأخ محمد عبد الله مازدا ، إلا أنه دقس حينما قرر مع الادارة قيام المباراة على ملعب استاد المريخ ذو النجيل الطبيعي المألوف بالنسبة لمحترفي ساحل العاج .
× وكطبيعة السودانيين وطيبتهم ، وأنهم لا يهتمون بالأمر مهما كانت أهميته وضروريته ، فأمس الأول تقدم الاتحاد بطلب من كوتش مازدا للاتحاد الأفريقي ، يطلبون فيه تحويل المباراة لملعب استاد الخرطوم ذو النجيل الصناعي القبيح ، ظنا منهم أنه سيكون عائقا لأداء لاعبي ساحل العاج .
× ورفض الاتحاد الأفريقي الطلب جملة وتفصيلا ، متعللا بتأخير الطلب ، بل وحوله للفريق الخصم الذي رفض كل تبريرات الاتحاد السوداني .
× هذا الأمر قطعا سيضر بلاعبي السودان لو لم يعمل الجهاز الفني على معالجة الأمر بطريقة نفسية سريعة .
× وهذا الأمر يجعلنا نلوم مازدا الذي تأخر كثيرا في هذا الفكر ، ونسأل لماذا لم يتم أصلا تحديد الخرطوم ما دام الخصم معلوم وظروفه مفهومة والمباراة معلنة ومحددة من وقت بعيد ؟.
× الرأي عندي هو أن يقدر اللاعبون المسؤلية العظيمة التي تقع على عاتقهم وهم يمثلون شعبا عظيما ، يحتاج كثيرا للنصر والفرح بالتأهل على حساب الكبار بكل تأكيد .
× مازدا ولأول مرة نراه متفائلا وواثقا من النصر ، وهذا شيئ مطلوب بشدة في المدرب وأي قائد .
× العزيمة التي أظهرها مدرب المنتخب عقب صافرة مباراة أبيدجان ، جعلنا نتنسم عبير النهائيات القادمة التي طال الشوق والحنين إليها وإلى الظهور الأنيق فيها .
× إذن يجب على الكل أن يقوم بدوره في مباراة هذا المساء ، ونخص أولا المدرب مازدا ونناشده بأن يدفع بالجاهز والجاد والمفيد ، ويبتعد تماما عن المجاملات والترضيات والنظر لفريقي القمة ، لأن الأمر لا يحتمل شيئا غير الجدية والصدق وبس .
× ومن بعد تكون مسؤولية اللاعبين الذين نالوا ثقة المدرب ، وهم الإمور وتسييرها تكون بأقدامهم وفكرهم ومدي حماسهم وقوة دافعيتهم وشعورهم بالمسؤولية التي أوكلت إليهم .
× ثم يجئ دور الجمهور السوداني ، هذا الجمهور الذواق المتفاعل مع كرة القدم ، يجب أن يقوم اليوم بدوره الوطني ، وأن يبرهن أنه يقدر منتخب البلاد أكثر من أنديته ، ونحن لانشك في الوطنية العالية لدى الرياضيين أبدا أبدأ .
× ونخص قادة التشجيع في المريخ والهلال وكل مكوناتهما التشجيعية ، بأن يتسابقوا إلى دعم المنتخب فخر البلد وعزها الخالد عبر الأجيال .
× الفورز في مباراة اليوم يجعل منتخب السودان ، والسودان ولاعبي السودان ومدرب السودان على كل لسان ، وسيصبح غناء الفضائيات فلا تتضيعوا هذه الفرصة المهمة والنادرة في تكرارها .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نردد مع وردي ، وطنا البي اسمك كتبنا ورطنا ، أحبك أحبك أحبك بتضحك وأحب عبوس ، ولحضرة جلالك يطيب الجلوس ، مأدب أمامك يكون الكلام ، وليهبة جلالك يكون الانتصار .

*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

(كورة سودانية) تنشر تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني لمواجهة ساحل العاج


تحصلت (كورة سودانية) علي تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني الذي سيواجه ضيفه ساحل العاج مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ ضمن تصفيات الامم الافريقية التي تتكون من اكرم الهادي سليم في حراسة المرمي .. امير كمال .. عبد اللطيف بوي .. علي جعفر .. رمضان عجب رباعي الدفاع .. نزار حامد .. ابوعاقلة .. راجي عبد العاطي .. محمد احمد بشة رباعي الوسط .. مدثر كاريكا .. بكري المدينة ثنائي المقدمة الهجومية.




***************
يعنى معقوله يامازدا مافى لاعب واحد من اهلى شندى بستحق يشارك 
لازم 5+5 طيب اكرم لو كان فى المريخ او الهلال كنت حاتعمل شنو 
وبرضو منتظرين المنتخب يفوز 
منك لله يامازدا 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور عثلاوى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جعفر سليمان 
اللعب على الورق
مع اللجنة للنهاية
.
* حسنا.. لجنة التسيير افضل من يدير النادي حاليا.. وأي حرف كتب عن سلبيات العمل.. حرفا كاذبا.. بل مستهدف ومترصد..
* اللجنة ليست فاشلة.. والأوضاع مستقرة.. والأمور تمضي بشكل سلس دون تعقيدات...الفريق لا يعاني وكل شئ مرتب.. ولا اخفاقات البتة

* بل كل من يكتب عكس ذلك.. جبان ورعديد.. ويطبل لجمال الوالي.. هكذا بمناسبة وبلا مناسبة.. ويختلق الاكاذيب.. الان.. والمريخ في زمن التسيير أفضل من اي وقت مضي.

* اللجنة الموقرة.. أدارت التسجيلات كأفضل ما يكون وحسمت كل الصفقات في رمشة عين..وكان كل شئ كما ينبغي..!!

* معسكر بداية الموسم الذي يقوم عليه كل العمل أكثر من ممتاز.. ونموذجيا.. تحرك اللاعبون دفعة واحدة في كل مراحله ونالوا حصصا تدريبية متساوية.. ولا اصابات اعقبت ذلك

* رواتب الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.. تسلم قبل أن يستدير الشهر.. لا متأخرات ولا يحزنون وكل ما يدور حول هذا الامر اكاذيب راجفة وشائعات مغرضة.

* الصحف المريخية التي تكتب عن غياب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بسبب المستحقات المالية وتاخر الرواتب مترصدة.. ولا تتحين الوقت المناسب للحديث عن هذه الغيابات التي لا تحتاج لصحافة تنقلها..

* ها نحن نعرف نكتب ايجابا عن لجنة ونسي.. حتي لا نتهم بأننا مخزلون ..وان ما يكتب عن الازمة المالية.. فيه اجندة أخري غير مصلحة المريخ

* مصلحة المريخ التي يكتب عنها بشراسة عندما كان جمال الوالي رئيسا ودون تخيير للاوقات.. الان تقتضي الصمت ووضع كمامات والا فان الجميع متآمرون .

* إن من يقولون أن اعلام المريخ كان يغض الطرف عن السلبيات في عهد الرئيس السابق.. هم الكاذبون لأنهم اول من تحدثوا بعين السخط عن كل ما دار في تلك الفترة.

* حتي الاعلام الذي يعتبر مواليا آنذاك لم يترك شاردة ولا واردة الا وكتب عنها.. فان كانت الايجابيات هي الغالبة.. فهل تختلق السلبيات حتي يكون الاعلام منصفا!!

* وأتحدي الجميع أن يثبت ترصد الاعلام المريخي للجنة ونسي.. فالاجماع الذي وجده الرجل ومن معه عندما تسلموا المسؤولية لم يجده الوالي بكل انجازاته المعروفة.

* للعيون التي تقرأ ما تريد.. نذكرها بما كتب عن لجنة التسيير في الزمن القريب.. عندما نجحوا في عقد معسكر تحضير متقدم بمصر كان نتاجه التقدم علي حساب واري وولفز النيجيري.. فهل ما كتب كان كذبا!!

* احبتي.. نرفض التصنيفات.. ونري ان الهم المريخي الان اكبر بكثير من هذه الترهات.. والمطلوب التركيز في العمل لا فيما يكتب..

* ما يكتب من اراء وما ينشر من أخبار أقل أثرا من الازمة المالية التي تخنق النادي حاليا ويعترف بها سرا.. ويرفض الحديث عنها!!

* وطالما استقرت الاوضاع وصار كل شئ كما هو مطلوب فهل هناك من يريد أن يعبث باستقرار النادي بلا اي اسباب؟

في نقاط

* عندما كان الطاهر هواري يخصص ركنه علي الفيسبوك للهجوم المتواصل على مجلس الوالي.. هل كان ذلك مقبولا.. واليوم صار مذموما!! .

* من ينال حق نقد غيره علي تحمل نقد اعماله.. سلبا وايجابا!!

* منتخبنا الوطني يصارع المستحيل.. ومواجهة الافيال العاجية بالقلعة الحمراء لا تعني بالضرورة تحقيق انتصارا ميسورا .

* منتخبنا يلعب بدوافع معنوية فقط.. واعداده لا يؤهله لتحقيق الهدف الاهم.. بتخطي الافيال ومن ثم سيراليون وصولا لنهائيات الغابون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشغيل خارج الحسابات وتوقعات بمشاركة راجي اساسيا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

ابعد المدرب محمد عبد الله مازدا اللاعب الشغيل عن مباراة اليوم بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مران المنتخب الرئيسي و سحل مكانه اللاعب ابوعاقلة في محور الوسط على ان يتحول اللاعب راجي الى الوسط المهاجم امام رمضان عجب و يجدر ذكره ان المدير الفني كان يعول علي الشغيل كثيرا في مباراة اليوم و تحديدا في الاستفادة منه في الكرات الثابتة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لقاء الفرصة الأخيرة لنهائيات الأمم


â–، لقاء الفرصة الأخيرة هو أدق وصف لمواجهة صقور الجديان مساء اليوم بدرّة الملاعب السودانية (إستاد المريخ) أمام الضيف الثقيل (إسماً) والخفيف (اداءً) ساحل العاج قياساً على المباراة الرديئة التي خاضها بأبيدجان يوم الجمعة الماضي والتي حقق فيها الإنتصار على منتخبنا الوطني بهدف نظيف.

â–، عقب المباراة كتبنا أن لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني ومن قبلهم مازدا أضاعوا تعادلاً في متناول اليد لأننا لو قلنا (فوزاً) لإتهموننا بالحالمين والمتمنين.

â–، في اللقاء السابق افتقد الصقور للاداء المنظّم والاستراتيجية الواضحة رغم القتالية وسرعة الايقاع التي ادوا بها اللقاء ولم يستفيدوا منها.

â–، قلنا أن (ضعف) المنتخب قصم ظهره بهدف نظيف بعد أن عجز عن معادلته أمام منتخب (متعالي) يهاب الإصابات ويفتقد للإنسجام ويلعب (بالشوكة والسكين).

â–، كرة القدم الحديثة تحتاج من الأجهزة الفنية وضع الاستراتيجيات المناسبة وفقاً لحالة الخصم والسعي لضربه من نقطة ضعفه الرئيسية وبناء التكتيك العام للمباراة على ضوء تلك الجزئية.

â–، نقطة ضعف الأفيال الرئيسية هى المساحة المشرعة خلف الأظهرة والتي نفذ منها بكري المدينة ومدثّر كاريكا أكثر من مرّة دون استغلال لتلك النقطة بالصورة المطلوبة.

â–، وهذا يعني أن إعتماد مازدا يفترض أن يبنى على لاعبين (سريعين) في طرفي الملعب (الأجنحة) والثلث الهجومي (بكري) و (عنكبة) مع تثبيت (رأس حربة صريح) لإستقبال العرضيات والزام أحد لاعبي الوسط بالمساندة الهجومية لحظة انطلاقات الثنائي.

â–، نقطة أخرى يجب أن يلعب عليها مازدا وهى إلزام لاعبيه (بقوة الإلتحام) مع لاعبي الأفيال بالضغط العالي والاداء القتالي بآلية (ارهاب الخصم) خصوصاً أن تلك النقطة تمثّل أكبر نقاط ضعف (محترفي الأفيـــال).

â–، أما محاولة التقوقع (الدفاعي) والحذر المفرط من ساحل العاج سيضع صقور الجديان في ضغط متواصل وهو في أمس الحوجة لتحقيق الفوز وبفارق (هدفين) ليعود لصدارة المجموعة ويعزز فرصته في بلوغ نهائيات الجابون (2017).

â–، موقف المجموعة حتى الآن بعد سحب نقاط الجابون كما يلي (ساحل العاج 4 نقاط) (السودان 3 نقاط) (سيراليون نقطة وحيدة) وتبقت لكل منتخب (مباراتين).

â–، فوز السودان بهدف سيضعه في حسبه معقّدة وسيلعب (فارق الأهداف) وقتها دوره هذا إن عاد الصقور بنقطة من سيراليون في اللقاء الفاصل.

â–، أما تحقيق الفوز على الأفيال اليوم وسيراليون في الجولة الأخيرة يضمن الصعود المباشر للمنتخب لنهائيات الكان 2017.

â–، لذلك فإن فارق الفوز بهدفين سيمنح صقور الجديان فرصة اللعب أمام سيراليون في الجولة الأخيرة بفرصتي (الفوز أو التعادل) أما التعادل فسيؤهّل الأفيال بنسبة 90% كونها ستستضيف سيراليون في الجولة الأخيرة.

â–، إذاً خارطة طريق المباراة هى (الهجوم منذ البداية) وعدم الركون للدفاع ومحاولة اللعب بحذر شديد لأن المطلوب الفوز (بفارق هدفين) وليس الخروج بأقل الخسائر.

â–، اقتصار التأهّل من المجموعة التاسعة على المتصدّر فقط وحصره على (الفرق الثلاثة) أعتقد أنه أسهل نوعاً ما من المجموعات التي تضم (أربعة فرق) فالفرصة التي يجدها صقور الجديان الآن تعاني منها غالبية الفرق فالطريق إلى نهائيات الجابون 2017 يحتاج للفوز بفارق (هدفين) في المقام الأول ومن ثم القتال أمام سيراليون.

â–، نتمنى من مازدا أن يلعب بأسلحة القوة ويبتعد عن (الموازنات) و (هلاريخية) التوليفة الرئيسية حتى لا نسقط بأرضنا أمام منتخب (متعالي) ولا يأبه لقوة صقور الجديان بدليل اداء ابيدجان الهزيل.

â–، ننتظر من لاعبي الســــودان الإنضباط التكتيكي وارهاب الخصم بضغط متواصل ونرجو أن تعدل الجماهير عن موقفها تجاه منتخب السودان وتحتشد من كل حدب وصوب لمؤازرة اللاعبين وقيادتهم لتحقيق الفوز.

â–، إنسحاب منتخب تشاد في المجموعة السابعة جعل موقف المجموعة كما يلي (مصر 4 نقاط) (نيجيريا نقطتين) وتنزانيا (نقطة وحيدة) وتبقت لكل منتخب (مباراتين).

â–، لقاء مصر ونيجيريا يمكن أن نطلق عليه (لقاء العبور) لأن فوز مصر يمنحها بطاقة الصعود المباشر لنهائيات الكان بعد غياب دام (لثلاث دورات)، أما فوز النسور فسيقرّبها كثيراً وفي حالة التعادل ستكون الأفضلية لمصر لأن لقاءها الأخير سيكون أمام تنزانيا وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمنتخب النيجيري.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: المحكمة الإدارية العليا تحل (الإتحاد المصري) وتحل (مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي) !! بالتأكيد سيستعينون (بصديق) وهو الفيفا بحجة تغوّل الدولة !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 المريخ ينتظر قرار لجنة الحالات الطارئة



 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 ينتظر المريخ خلال الساعات القادمة  قرار لجنة الحالات الطارئة بخصوص تأجل مباراتيه ضد الاهلي عطبرة و مريخ  البحير في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و ذلك بسبب البرجة الضاغطة لمباريات  المنتحب و الفريق في ابطال افريقيا ويتوقع ان يحصل المريخ خلال الساعات  القادمة على رد اللجنة بعد ان تسلمت طلب المريخ من قبل مجلس الادارة  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
مطلب عادل

مطالبة لوك ايميال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بتأجيل مباراتي الفريق في الدوري الممتاز في الأول والرابع من أبريل أعتقد انه مطلب عادل في ظل الرزنامة المضغوطة التي تحدثنا عنها من قبل حول استحقاق المنتخب الذي يضم ثماني من لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء خاض منهم خمس مباراة المنتخب التي جمعته بساحل العاجل وسيشارك عدد منهم في مباراة اليوم بإستاد الخرطوم امام ساحل العاج في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية بالجابون.
لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء منذ انطلاق الموسم الحالي عانوا من ضغط المباريات بعد اضافة فريقان للدوري مما جعل البرمجة العامة للدوري ضاغطة بشكل كبير لم يعتاد عليه لاعبو المريخ وحتي بقية اللاعيبين في الأندية الأخري ففي خلال شهر فقط لعب المريخ ثماني مباريات تخللها تنقل بين ولايات السودان وبعدها سافر الفريق لإقامة معسكر خارجي بالقاهرة ومن ثم غادر لنجيريا ليعود منها ويلاعب الفريق النجيري بعد أسبوع فقط بعد ان قام الإتحاد الأفريقي هو الأخر بتقليص الفترة الزمنية الفاصلة بين مباراة الذهاب والإياب في دوري أبطال أفريقيا لتاتي مباراتي ساحل العاج وتكمل رحلة الرهق التي ان اضفنا إليها البرمجة المعلنة لمباراتي المريخ في الدوري سيكون المريخ مهدد بخطر الإرهاق البدني في معقله امام الوفاق السطائفي في مباراة التاسع من أبريل بالقلعة الحمراء لهذا طالب البلجيكي ايميال بتأجيل مباراتي الدوري حتي يتمكن لاعبوه من إلتقاط انفاسهم بعد جولة مارثونية من التصفيات تخللتها رحليتي ذهاب وعودة مرهقة الي ابيدجان.
علي إتحاد الكرة ان يتعامل مع ممثل الوطن بصورة تدعم حظوظه في الترشح علي حساب فريق متحفز للثأر من الفرقة الحمراء بعد ان اسقطته الموسم الماضي من البطولة القارية.
تأجيل مباراتي المريخ في الدوري سيتيح الفرصة للبلجيكي بتجهيز لاعيبيه بصورة تجعل المريخ في الموعود في معركة قصف السطائفة.
كل الاتحادات الكروية من حولنا تسعى لتهيئة الأجواء لأنديتها كي تتقدم في المنافسات الخارجية إلا ان اتحاد الكرة السوداني ظل في حالة دائمة من التقاطعات مع مصالح ممثليه في بطولات الكاف ويكفي ان تعلن برمجة مباراتي المريخ في الأول من أبريل والرابع منه لنتأكد ان الإتحاد الكروي يغرد خارج السرب تماما رغم انه يعلم بكل تلك الضغوطات منذ انطلاق الموسم الحالي.
وهج اخير
بعد خروج الهلال والخرطوم من الأدوار الأولى تبقى للسودان في بطولات الكاف المريخ وأهلي شندي وهذا الأمر يجب ان يحض اتحاد الكرة علي تقديم الدعم لهذان الناديان عبر رزنامته المعلنة لمباريات الدوري التي بتقاطعها الواضح كما الحال بالنسبة للمريخ ستمثل تهديد حقيقي لمسيرة المريخ التي يجب ان يسعى الاتحاد لدعمها حتي تتواصل لان هذا الأمر يرفع من أسهم الكرة السودانية التي يمثل الإتحاد هرمها الأعلى.
سيخوض منتخبنا اليوم مباراة صعبة ومصيرية امام منتخب متمرس ومرشح فوق العادة للتأهل من هذه المجموعة التي ان اراد السودان التأهل منها سيكون مطالب بالفوز الليلة وهذا الأمر رغم صعوبته الا ان ثقتنا كبيرة في صقور الجديان بعد ان لعبوا مباراة مميزة امام الأفيال بابيدجان.
المنتخب مطالب اليوم بالمحافظة علي نظافة شباكه والعمل علي احراز هدف في شباك العاجي يقوده لكسب الثلاث نقاط التي ستحلق بالسودان في الصدارة وستجعله الأقرب للتأهل من المجموعة التاسعة.
كل التوفيق لمنتخبنا الليلة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابياه : المنتخب العاجي لو لعب بـــــ(11) ميسي لن يهزم السودان

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 اكد مدرب المنتخب الغاني السابق و  الخرطوم الوطني الحالي ابياه ان السودان يمتلك حظوظ كبيرة في الترشح الى  نهائيات الامم الافريقية مشيرا الى ان فوز السودان في مباراة اليوم وراد  بنسبة 90% و ان المنتخب العاجي لن يستطيع تحقيق الفوز على السودان لو لعب  بــــ(11) ميسي لان مباراة اليوم تعني له الكثير مبينا في حديثه للزعيم ان  السودان يملك عناصر تحقيق الفارق من مهارات و سرعات لمهاجمي المنتخب مدثر و  بكري و عنكبة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعاون السعودي يرفض تأجيل تجربته أمام المريخ


رفض التعاون السعودي التوقيت الذي اقترحه المريخ للمباراة الودية التي كان من المفترض أن تجمع بين الفريقين في المملكة العربية السعودية حيث اقترح المريخ الخامس والعشرين من هذا الشهر بدلاً عن خواتيمه غير أن التعاون اعتذر بسبب ارتباطه بمباراة في الدوري السعودي وعلمت الصدى أن القاهرة ستكون الأقرب لاستقبال معسكر خارجي للمريخ قبل أداء مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف إن وافق المجلس على تلك الخطوة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يحول طلب المريخ تأجيل مباراتيه في الممتاز للحالات الطارئة


حوّل الاتحاد الطلب الذي دفع به مجلس المريخ أمس لتأجيل مباراتي الفريق أمام أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا إلى لجنة الحالات الطارئة التي ستجتمع غداً لتناقش الطلب المقدم من المريخ لتأجيل المباراتين إلى جانب لقاء الفريق أمام أهلي مدني والذي يُقام في الثاني عشر من أبريل حتى يتمكن الأحمر من السفر  المبكر إلى الجزائر وربما أقام الفريق معسكراً خارجياً قبل جولة الإياب في طريقه إلى الجزائر الأمر الذي جعل المجلس يستبق تلك المباراة بالمطالبة بتأجيلها، وستنظر لجنة الحالات الطارئة كذلك طلباً من أهلي شندي بتأجيل مباراتيه أمام النسور والنيل شندي لكن متابعات الصحيفة تشير إلى أن لجنة الحالات الطارئة سترفض للمريخ تأجيل مباراتي أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا وستكتفي بتأجيل مباراته أمام أهلي مدني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة قوية لتراوري وعلاء في مران المريخ



واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة استعداداً للمباراة الأفريقية التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف في التاسع من أبريل المقبل وتدرب الفريق مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة 20 لاعباً وكان الجديد في المران عودة علاء الدين يوسف للمشاركة في التمارين بصورة طبيعية حيث شارك في كل التدريبات بما في ذلك التمارين بالكرة مثلما عاد تراوري وخضع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب ولم يكتف بذلك بل أخضع نفسه لجرعات إضافية بعد نهاية المران الأمر الذي يؤكد إصراره على العودة السريعة وتقديم خدماته للفريق في المباراة الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
موعد مع التأريخ

* تخطي أفيال ساحل العاج يحتاج إلي إرادة وعزم كبيرين من قبل النجوم... حيث تعتبر مباراة اليوم سانحة طيبة أمامهم لتغيير واقعنا الراهن المحتشد بالاحباط.. وعدم القدرة علي التفاؤل.

* أبناء مازدا.. لا يتوفر لهم غير تحدي كبير.. يتمثل في إزاحة ساحل العام عن طريق التنافس.. وفتح الطريق أمامهم للوصول الي نهائيات الكان.

* مهما كانت الظروف والعوامل المساعدة.. من جمهور وملعب وغير ذلك.. فإن الشئ الوحيد الذي يقود الي المجد هو الرغبة.

* رغبة النجوم في ظهور بأكبر (فاترينة ) عرض للمواهب الافريقية.. فليس هناك سوقا رائجة يتجول بها وكلاء اللاعبين.. وكشافو الاندية.. أكثر من سوق الكان!!

* وتبدأ اولي مراحل الترويج للموهبة السودانية.. بإقصاء منتخب بوزن وقيمة ساحل العاج.. ومن ثم المضي قدما بالإجهاز علي سيراليون.

* ليس هناك دافع غير الدوافع الشخصية.. التي إن ذابت وانصهرت.. في جماعية الآداء يمكن أن تحول الحلم إلي حقيقة...فهي كالملح أن زاد أفسد الطعام.

* ندرك أن المهمة صعبة.. والطموح والرغبة في الانتصار ليس كافيا.. لان الخصم مختلف.. ويتكون من مزيج يضم لاعبين يعرفون كيف يحققون رغباتهم.. ربما بأقصر الطرق.

* ولكن أيضا كرة القدم لا تركن لهذه المسلمات ففي بعض الاحيان.. فيمكن لصقور الجديان بخبراتهم الشحيحة.. قلب الطاولة بوجه المنافس المحترم.

* سبق لصقور الجديان.. إفتراس منتخبات كبيرة اسما ووزنا.. في الوقت الذي كانت التكهنات تشير إلى خيبة أمل.. وخسارة منتظرة..ليكون الوضع مغايرا.

* ذات يوم صرع الصقور.. المنتخب التونسي بكل صيته وصولاته.. وعبره ترقي منتخبنا الي ذرا التنافس.. وظهر بالمشهد الافريقي الابرز...

* وفي مرات ضرب منتخبنا بقوة وحرك الارض تحت اقدام عتاولة الكاميرون.. وهزم الفراعنة ابطال افريقيا لعدة اعوام هنا وديا برباعية.. وغير ذلك من الملاحم البطولية.

* اذا.. ليس هناك ما يمنع من تحريك كل مؤشرات الاخبار تجاه السودان بإزاحة افيال ساحل العاج..والترقي علي حسابها للنهائيات العام القادم باعتبار انها العقبة الكؤود سيما وقد إتضح ان الأمر ليس صعبا.. في لقاء الذهاب.

في نقاط

* الارض والجمهور والطقس.. عوامل لا تؤثر علي لاعبي ساحل العاج فهم معدون لمواجهة اقسي الظروف التي يمر بها لاعب كرة القدم المحترف.

* والتركيز علي هذه العوامل يخصم من لاعبينا ولا يضيف اليهم..اللهم الا وقفة الجمهور فهي تدفع بدماء الحماس بأوصالهم .

* كل المني.. أن يجد صقور الجديان وقفة جماهيرية تسندهم وتقودهم لتحقيق الانتصار.

* لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الوطن.. وتذوب كل الألوان ليبقي أشرفها أعلي سارية الحب.

* في الايام الماضية كرم التراس جوارح المريخ وبعض الاحباء.. الصديق الحبيب.. مهندس الصفقات.. عاطف خيري.. وهو تكريم صادف اهله.

* عاطف خيري رفد ملاعب اليمن ايام استقرارها بمواهب سودانية نادرة كان لها الاثر في تطوير الكرة اليمنية الشئ الذي دعا لضمها لاتحاد دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي.

* له منا التحية والتقدير والحب.

* حراك هائل تشهده قروبات عشاق المريخ المختلفة من أجل الاسهام في تغيير الواقع المالي الراهن والذي يتهدد مشوار المريخ محليا وقاريا.

* حالة التنادي هذه اعتقد أنها اكثر جدوي من كل الاساليب الاخري التي تستهدف الدعم من جمهور المريخ.

* الفرق هنا يكمن في أن المبادرة نبعت من الجمهور ولم يتم تحريكها عبر مشاريع طموحة.. لكنها لم يكتب لها النجاح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
سوء نية

* من أزمات المفاهيم لدى (البعض) داخل لجنة التسيير المريخية التعامل مع ما يُكتب من نقد في حقهم ما هو إلا تنفيذ لأجندة آخرين أو أن من ينتقدونهم هم في خانة المعارضة ويتبعون لجهات أخرى ضدهم وتحديدًا لرئيس المريخ السابق جمال الوالي.
* والحقيقة التي يجب أن يعلمها أصحاب هذا الفهم الغريب أننا ننتقد لأجل مصلحة الكيان المريخي الكبير فقط.
* وحتى رئيس المريخ السابق تعرض لنقدنا العنيف كثيرًا حتى داخل هذه الصحيفة مما يشير إلى أن المريخ عندنا أكبر من الجميع.
* والكارثة الكبيرة أن بعض أعضاء لجنة التسيير وتحديدًا عضو بعينه تنطلق كل تحركاته من منصة كراهيته لجمال الوالي ولذلك يحرص على تمرير المعلومات لبعض الإعلاميين ليكتبوا وهو يعتقد أن هذا الأسلوب يمكن أن يشفي غليله.
* وننصح هذا العضو بتجاوز محطة الوالي ويتفرغ للعمل لأجل المريخ الكيان لأن الأيام تمضي وعُمر اللجنة في خواتيمه وبعد رحيله نتمنى أن يذكره الناس بأعماله الجليلة لا بترصده المستمر للوالي.
* وحتى غير هذا العضو هناك من يعتقد أن النقد الموجه لهم ينطلق من مناصرة لرئيس المريخ السابق وكل هذا فهم غريب غير موجود إلا في أذهان هؤلاء الإداريين.
* لا يعقل أن يتفرج الإعلامي على حال فريقه وهو يعيش حالة من البهدلة والفوضى الإدارية ولا يتحرك لتوجيه من يديرون الأمور بالنقد لأجل الإصلاح.
* وثمة ملاحظة أخرى نلفت لها نظر من يتعاملون مع النقد بتبرم وغضب وهي أننا لم نسئ لأي من الإداريين الموجودين لأننا نتعامل معهم بصفتهم يجلسون على كرسي مجلس المريخ.
* وحتى بعد أن إحتد نقدنا لأحد الإداريين جاءت الحدة لأن ذات العضو تفوه بعبارات غير لائقة في حق إعلام المريخ.
* المريخ عندنا فوق الجميع ولا يوجد من هو أكبر منه في شريعتنا ومن لا يقوى على تحمل النقد ننصحه بأن يلزم داره.
* تناول البعض تبرع جمال الوالي للجنة التسيير بمليار وأربعماية مليون زائداً عشرة آلاف دولار للاعب ألوك وتم تسريب تفاصيل تبرع الوالي بسوء النية المطلق وكأن الوالي ملزم بالتبرع للجنة بمائة مليار.
* حتى لو تبرع رئيس المريخ بخمسين جنيهاً فالواجب شكره لأنه غير ملزم بدلاً من التعرض له والتقليل من تبرعه.
* الأزمة الإداية التي يعاني منها المريخ تشكل كارثة الكوارث لأن هناك من يخلط الأوراق في العمل ولذلك من المستحيل أن يتوازن المريخ إدارياً في القريب ما دام تصفية الحسابات حاضرة وبقوة في العمل.
* أخلصوا النية لأجل المريخ بدلاً من الإنصرافية الفارغة.. فالمريخ يحتاج إلى العمل لا للتشفي والترصد والملاحقة بسوء نية.
توقيعات متفرقة
* من ملاحظتنا على سياسة رئيس المريخ الأسبق عدم وجود رؤية واضحة في التعامل مع المحترفين فيما يتعلق بالأمور المالية وهذه الناحية خلقت إشكالية كبيرة.
* والمشكلة الأكبر غياب مبدأ المخالصة مع الأجانب عند إنتهاء فترتهم بالمريخ سواء كانوا مدربين أو لاعبين مما خلق كثيراً من المشاكل على النادي.
* فمثلاً اللاعب وارغو غادر الكشوفات دون عمل مخالصة نهائية فكان إتجاهه إلى مكاتب الفيفا وهناك مواطنه النيجيري كلتشي أوسونوا وهو الآخر إتجه للفيفا لملاحق متبقي حقوقه وهناك الإيفواري ديديه الذي رحل تاركاً بقية مستحقاته وفي حلقه غُصة.
* عمل مخالصة مع المحترفين الأجانب مهم للغاية لأن قوانين الفيفا جاهزة لنصرة أي لاعب يشكو من تقصير مالي بواسطة النادي الذي لعب له.
* والنقطة المهمة التي يجب الإنتباه لها من الوالي نفسه وهو يستعد للعودة هي ضرورة إشراك آخرين في أمور التعاقد المالية مع المحترفين لأن المتضرر في النهاية هو المريخ.
* من قبل عايشنا الضبابية الغريبة في عقد المصري عصام الحضري فما بين الفينة والأخرى يظهر رقم جديد لراتبه وحتى رحيله لا أحد يعلم مضمون تفاصيل التعاقد.
* النيجيري سالمون جابسون لم يتسلم متأخرات مقدم عقده للموسم السابق والبالغة عشرون ألف دولار.
* الفرنسي غارزيتو وإبنه أنطوني لديهما متأخرات حوافز مخاطبتهما للمريخ غدًا عبر بوابة الفيفا.
* هنالك إداريون في المجلس إشراكهم مهم لأن تواجدهم مستمر أكثر من رئيس النادي.. فالموظفون يستمرون لسنوات طويلة ولكن الإداري قد يرحل في أيَّة لحظة ولو من باب الإستقالة كما ظللنا نتابع.
* المريخ من الأندية الكبيرة ومطلوب إدارته بصورة جدية وليس بصورة متخلفة وعشوائية كما ظللنا نعايش.
* ما نكتبه عن الوضع في المريخ عبارة عن حقائق وإن كتبنا معلومة غير صحيحة فليتصدى لنا أعضاء لجنة التسيير.
* قروبات المريخ على الواتس ظلت تقدم الأنموذج الأجمل في دعم المريخ وعند كل إشراق نتابع تبرع أحد القروبات بملايين الجنيهات مما يكشف تفاعل الجمهور مع فريقهم.
* قروبات المريخ تستحق التحية من أهل المريخ وهي تقدم دعمها في صمت بعيدًا عن (الشو).
* ما قدمه شباب القروبات لم يقدمه إداريون ظلوا يشكلون حضورًا دائمًا في مجالس المريخ المختلفة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
روراوة وجوشوا.. قاساما وحمار.. وكوت ديفوار

* في الموسم الماضي، وقبل مباراة الاياب بين المريخ والترجي التونسي، سطرت تقريراً حذرت فيه من اختيار الحكم الجنوب افريقي دانيال بينانت لادارة تلك المواجهة، واشرت بوضوح شديد الى العلاقة المشبوهة التي تربط بينه ومشجع الترجي النافذ بـ(كاف) طارق بشماوي.
* كثيرون سخروا مما كتبنا ولم يهتموا به، ولكن في رادس تأكد الجميع من صدق ما اوردناه ولولا فدائية الجزائري حكيم سبع الذي توجه الى الكاميرا واشار الى بينانت بأصابعه انه (باع) المباراة للترجي، لما تمكن المريخ من التأهل على حساب الفريق التونسي، حيث حرص الحكم الجنوب افريقي بعد اشارة حكيم على ادارة المباراة بشكل متوازن الى حد ما.
* للأسف الشديد، تابعنا في الايام الماضية هجوماً عنيفاً من جانب ادارة وفاق سطيف الجزائري بسبب اختيار البوتسواني جوشوا بوندو لادارة مواجهة الذهاب ضد المريخ، وحسب المتابعات فانهم يمارسون في ضغوطات مكثفة على رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري محمد روراوة من اجل التأثير على البوتسواني قبل مباراة التاسع من ابريل الجاري.
* روراوة نافذ في الاتحاد الافريقي (كاف)، وله علاقات اكثر من جيدة مع اعداد كبيرة من الحكام الافارقة ومن المؤكد ان اي تدخل من جانبه مع الحكم البوتسواني لمصلحة وفاق سطيف الجزائري حتى ولو كان الغرض منه ضمان حياديته سوف تكون له تأثيرات اخرى على المريخ، باعتبار ان جوشوا قد يدخل الى الملعب من اجل ارضاء روراوة بأي اسلوب وطريقة.
* تلك نقطة، اما النقطة الاخرى، فتتعلق بحالة الفرح العارمة التي اكتست المسؤولين في وفاق سطيف الجزائري فور علمهم باختيار الغامبي قاساما لادارة مواجهة الاياب التي ستقام في سطيف بعد عشرة ايام من جولة الذهاب، فحسب مقربين من النادي الجزائري العريق فان هناك علاقة وثيقة تربط بين الحكم الغامبي الذي يعتبر من ضمن النخبة في القارة الافريقية مع ادارة وفاق سطيف وبالتحديد الرئيس حسان حمار.
* الثقة العمياء في اي حكم افريقي مهما كان اسمه لا يجب ان تكون موجودة باستمرار، واسم الغامبي قاساما الكبير لا يجب ان يكون خادعاً بالنسبة لاهل المريخ الذين يتوجب عليهم ان يتحسبوا منذ اليوم لجولتي الذهاب والاياب ضد وفاق سطيف الجزائري، وعلى رئيس لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي مجدي شمس الدين ادراك ان جماهير المريخ لن تقبل على الاطلاق اي تلاعب تحكيمي على فريقها مهما كان.
*  صقور الجديان والايفواري. 
* الهزيمة امام الايفواريين بهدف لا يجب ان تبطر منتخبنا الوطني وهو يستعد لمواجهة اخوان جيرفنهو في التاسعة من مساء اليوم اياباً، فالاحتفالات بالخسارة في الجولة الاولى بهدف يتيم فاقت التصورات وتعدت حدود المنطق، فلاعبو المنتخب الايفواري تجمعوا قبل ساعات فقط من مواجهة منتخبنا الوطني واكتفوا بتدريب خفيف، وجاءوا الى الملعب وحققوا انتصاراً اعتقد انه جاء على (الواقف) ودون مجهود كبير كما شاهدنا جميعاً.
* تلك حقائق مهمة يجب ان يعترف بها لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني وجهازهم الفني قبل الدخول الى ارضية ملعب القلعة الحمراء ، فالمنتخب الايفواري وصل الى الخرطوم بطائرة خاصة فيما ظل لاعبو منتنخبنا في تنقل مستمر بين العواصم وصولاً الى البلاد، مع الاشارة الى ان الفارق الزمني بين الجولتين لا يتعد الاربعة ايام وهي بالتأكيد فترة قصيرة للغاية.
* اتوقع ان يأتي لقاء اليوم ساخناً للغاية وان يظهر فيه المنتخب الايفواري الوجه الحقيقي الذي غاب في الاياب، لذا يتوجب على صقور الجديان ان يرفعوا درجة الاستعداد الى اقصى درجة، وان تحرص الجماهير الرياضية في السودان على التواجد في مدرجات القلعة الحمراء دعماً لمنتخبنا الوطني قبل هذا النزال المهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عااااجل .. الاعلان عن فتح ابواب استاد المريخ بـ(المجان) للجماهير

قرر الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم فتح ابواب استاد المريخ بالمجان للجماهير من اجل الحضور بكثافة لمساندة المنتخب الوطني في مباراته امام ساحل العاج في التاسعة من مساء اليوم في الجولة الرابعة من تصفيات امم افريقيا بالجابون خاصة وان اللقاء يعتبر فاصل للسودان الذي يحتاج فيه للفوز من اجل ارتفاع حظوظه في الترقي للجابون 2017.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطيران يؤجل مباراة مريخ نيالا والامل عطبرة

أجلت لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني مباراة مريخ نيالا وضيفه الامل عطبرة والتي كان مقرراً لها عصر اليوم الثلاثاء بمدينة نيالا إلي يوم غداً الاربعاء بسبب ظروف الطيران التي حرمت بعثة الفهود من المغادرة

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 نائب رئيس الاتحاد: الكاف وافق على إقامة المباراة بإستاد الخرطوم لكن اشترط موافقة العاجي


كشف الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي صديق نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية ملابسات إعادة مباراة المنتخب لإستاد المريخ مجدداً مشيراً إلى أنهم عندما قرروا نقل المباراة لإستاد الخرطوم حصلوا على موافقة مشروطة من الكاف الذي أعلن عدم ممانعته تحويل المباراة لكنه اشترط موافقة المنتخب العاجي مشيراً إلى أن منتخب ساحل العاج رفض إقامة المباراة بإستاد الخرطوم وتمسك بإقامتها في الملعب المحدد مسبقاً وهو إستاد المريخ واستبعد الطريفي أن يؤثر نقل المباراة على منتخبنا لأنه أعد نفسه للمواجهة وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لمنازلة المنتخب العاجي في أي ملعب مشدداً على ضرورة القتال بشراسة في مباراة اليوم من أجل تحقيق الفوز والذي يعني تأهل منتخبنا للمرحلة المقبلة وأكد الطريفي أن المنتخب في أفضل حالاته وأن هناك إصرار كبير على تقديم مباراة مميزة وتحقيق الفوز الذي سيجعل منتخبنا على بُعد خطوة واحدة من الوصول إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا بالجابون وراهن الطريفي على الجهاز الفني بقيادة مازدا وبرهان تية وعلى قدرته في وضع الخطة المناسبة التي تمكّن صقور الجديان من تحقيق الفوز، وأرسل الطريفي رسالة خاصة للجماهير وطالبها بضرورة الوقفة القوية والشرسة خلف المنتخب في مباراة اليوم باعتبارها مباراة جماهير في المقام الأول مؤكداً أن الفوز على منتخب كبير مثل ساحل العاج لا يعني وضع قدم في النهائيات فحسب بل يكتب تاريخاً جديداً للكرة السودانية بأنها عائدة لأخذ موقعها بين الكبار في القارة السمراء.






هو استاد الخرطوم مش قالوا قفلوها لتغيير النجيل الصناعي الذي عفا عليه الزمن
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

***************
يعنى معقوله يامازدا مافى لاعب واحد من اهلى شندى بستحق يشارك 
لازم 5+5 طيب اكرم لو كان فى المريخ او الهلال كنت حاتعمل شنو 
وبرضو منتظرين المنتخب يفوز 
منك لله يامازدا 





على الأقل كان يخت عماريه في الوسط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الشيخ موكورو وانا مرضي باكر دورو
..

طبعا انا من جملة الاغلبية في السودان البحبوا الدوبيت

عندنا واحد خشمو انطبع علي قلة هيييع

زي ما النعيم ود حمد خشمو انطبع علي قولة مرحبا

مرات بلقي نفسي متسبب اسمع المسادير بلداحة...

زي لداحة الشافع الابوه منعو من الطلعة ولقاه طلع

ابوه مريخابي صعب...من يوم انتظر طيارة مانديلا ما حلق شنبو

كورك ليك في الولد ..طلعت ليه وانا قلت ليك ما تطلع...الولد قال ليه انت زعلان كده ليه يا ابوي اصلي طلعت من دور ال32

ابوه ضحك وقال ليه والله تاني ما اسالك ...

بمناسبة الشنب دي عندنا واحد في الحلة ما بحب الشيب.. يوم اشتغل يشيل الشيب من شنبو بالمقص مرق من غيرشنب

هسي كردنة ماسك المراية والمقص

ابيكو...زت بره

سيسيه.. زت بره

خلا ليك الكشف زي شنب ناس زمان

حتة تحت النخرة

محل زعلة الدماعة الايام دي

اخر حاجة وصلوا شيخ موكورو

وده الذكرني الدوبيت

يا محمد حسن انا مرضي باكر دورو

دودو بي واتقسن دروب دكتورو

الكاردينال بقي زي الزول الطلق أربع نسوان في وكت واحد.. طلق نسوانو الاربعة وقال لجارو إنت ما تطلق مرتك.. جارو قال ليه مواااافق

الظاهر عليها ماسورة برضو

اماني الدماعة دوما زي وصف عكير الدامر للدنيا (يا موية الرهاب الما ملت كباية)

تتجازي يا الرشيد ويا فطومة انتي تتجازي

ولو كت قريب يا ابيكو ما برحمك عكازي

ما اظن تفكونا من صفرا حضر الامام الرازي

وبقينا بسببكم ما بنفرق بين طرابلس وبنغازي

وهيييع

........

اليوم يلعب منتخبنا ضد ساحل العاج مباراة الجد.. ومباراة الرد.. النتيجة التي خرج بها المنتخب في ابديجان اعطت الامل في صقور الجديان لذلك نتوقع حضورا كبيرا من الجماهير ..والحمد لله رفض الكاف طلب مازدا باللعب علي ارضية استاد الخرطوم.. فالمنتخب العاجي ليس هينا وعنده احترافية عالية ستجعله يلعب بتوازن في كل الملاعب.

نتمني بلا شك لمنتخبنا الفوز والذي سيجعله قريبا من خطف بطاقة التاهل ان فاز علي سيراليون مجددا علما بان مباراة العاجي والسراليوني انتهت تعادلية في سيراليون ....

تلاحظ تالق اكرم الهادي ما نزول ملحوظ في وزنه وهو يعني ان اكرم قد صمم علي الاجادة ولعل. للسن احكامها فاكرم موهوب لكن هناك بعض الملاحظات عليه.. دفاع المنتخب لا تثريب عليه ان لعب برباعي الشوط الثاني بالاستفادة من رمضان في منطقة الوسط.. كما ان الهجوم ينبغي ان يكون كاسحا منذ البداية بالثلاثي عنكبة وبشة وبكري.

.........

لم تنسي سكرة النصر والصعود اهل المريخ الفكرة فكرة احتلاب الاموال لاجل تحقيق الامال...لا يخفي علي احد ان الوضع الاقتصادي في عموم البلاد مازوم وان ولاية الخرطوم قد اعلنت تقشفا تاما ولذلك سيبقي الدعم الحكومي يتبع مثل الركوب بكرة بلاش.. لا حل للجنة التسيير الا بعقد جمعية عمومية لجعل الامر بيد الاعضاء ولكن قبل ذلك لابد من تسويق مباراة المريخ هنا وتاجيل مبارتي الدوري فصعود المريخ للمجموعات سياتي باموال مقدرة....

............

اظن ان شاحن صبر تراوري قد نفد... وتراوري ملول جدا ويحب نفسه ...وهو من عينة اللاعبين الذين لا يحبذهم اي مدرب يملك شخصية طاغية ....اظن ان ايمال يمكن ان يفاجي الجميع باكرا هنا في الخرطوم.. وسنعود لهذه الجزئية بالتفاصيل

........

الحديث عن الصواميل ذو مفكات ..اقصد ذو شجون.. لكنا نوقفه مؤقتا تضامنا مع احد المواطنين طلب من سائق امجاد ان يذهب به لصافولا فسمعها صامولة واعتدي عليه.. نشجب وندين....

......

واحد قلت ليه الهلال قاطع قون.. قال لي حتي ولو ببلنت



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
أحدث موضة تخدير


* استطاع الكاردينال أن يمتص غضب الكثيرين بطريقة ذكية فتحويل هيثم إلى الشباب وازاحة جوليت من مكانه الذي ظل يشغله لقرابة الثلاثة عشر عاماً كانت هي أسرع الحلول .

* بعد ازاحة جوليت من موقعه وجلوس هيثم في مكانه ابتلع الجميع الطعم واصبح الكاردينال هو مخلص الأمة الهلالية وباني جوهرتها وأكاديميتها.

* ولكأني بالقوم يحملون هيثم وحده الخروج المر وواهم من يظن أن استهداف هيثم وإبعاده من الجهاز الفني سيجعل الكاردينال ومجلسه بعيدين عن قرارات هيثم.

* البرنس قاد الهلال لمدة 17 عاماً فهل يستكثرون عليه الآن وظيفة مساعد مدرب فقط.

* استخدم كردنة ذكاءه وكشف في برنامج المزميلة ميرفت أن أحمد عبد القادر وهشام محمد احمد لم يقبلا بوجود هيثم.

* فكان السيناريو المحكم وكانه فلم هندي أن يعود احمد عبد القادر وهشام ويذهب هيثم غير مأسوف عليه إلى الشباب.

* وما يتعرض له هيثم ليس ظلماً فهيثم يعرف كيف يرسم طريقه ويقود الناس وغداً سنقرأ ان هيثم هو الذي طلب عودة احمد عبد القادر وهشام واختار أن يدرب الشباب.

* ابتلع الجميع الطعم ومدحوا الكاردينال لعمله الشجاع بتحويل هيثم للشباب ودبجوا له مقالات الثناء والمدح فيا ترى هل كان يحتاج تحويل هيثم للشباب شجاعة؟

* تحذير جديد سينسي به الهلالاب الخروج المذل وشطب أربعة محترفين والانفراد بالقرارات والمحزن ان هيثم ليس هو المقصود بالثورة المفتعلة.

* من طالب بإزاحة هيثم لا يقصد هيثماً ولكنه يقصد شخصاً آخر.. يعتقد الكثيرون أن يأمر وينهي ويشطب ويسجل.

* الفاتح النقر لديه مستحقات بلغت 175 مليون ومجلس الهلال بعد الشوية عرض عليه 80 فقط وهذا هو الظلم بعينه فالفاتح ليس أول شخص يشتكي فقد سبقه شاكر وعبد العزيز شوقي فعلى كردنة ان يعطي الأجير حقه قبل أن يجف عرقه.

* تحذير آخر حينما قال كردنة ان طه علي البشير خط احمر وبعد هذا الحديث سيهلل الكثيرون لهذه المقولة ثم يتناسوا معركة الصواميل والطيران الليبي.

* الطبيعي أن لا يقبل اي رئيس نادي اساءات واتهامات للرموز الكبار وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعي وكون الكاردينال يقول طه خط احمر فهو واجب يمليه عليه منصبه ورئاسته.

* وهكذا ابتلع من لم يقبل عودة هيثم ومن لم يرتضي الاساءة لطه علي البشير الطعم وصفحوا عن الكاردينال.

* تعودنا على ان الهلال يحكمه فرد واحد حتى وان ظهر تمرد لمدة يوم أو يومين ثم يعود كل شيء كما كان.

* هل كانت قضية البعض فقط اعادة احمد عبد القادر وازاحة هيثم إلى الشباب.

* البرمجة التي وضعتها لجنة الخرمجة لم تراع مشاركة ممثل الوطن في الأبطال وكان على مجلس المريخ الجلوس مع قادة الاتحاد للترتيب والتنسيق حتى لا يتضرر المريخ في مشواره الأفريقي.

* هل يتذكر الناس آخر مباراة للهلال في بطولة الممتاز.. قبل كم من الزمن.. والقادمة تأتي بعد كم من الزمن..؟

* موسم كامل سيقضيه الهلال في الدوري المحلي وبلا منافسات خارجية لذلك سيبحثون عن ترضية قادة الاتحاد والجلوس معهم وتقديم طلبات المشاركة.

* تحذير جديد هيثم للشباب وطه خط احمر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تحضيراته الجادة وتألق المعلم وإبراهومة..والوزير اليسع يؤكد وقوف الوزارة مع الاحمر..وبرمجة القمة في التاسع من مايو

الخرطوم:محمد بلة

واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ رحلة إستعدادته الجادة والقوية لمباراته الدورية أمام الأهلي العطبراوي أمسية الجمعة المقبل باستاده بأم درمان لحساب الجولة 11 للدوري الممتاز..واشتملت الحصة التدريبية على تدريبات خططية تباينت بصورة كبيرة ونفذ من خلاله لوك إيمال العديد من الطرق التي يريد الاعتماد عليها في اللقاء المقبل وشهد التمرين الأحمر عودة لاعبيه الدوليين بالإضافة لعودة المالي مامادو تراوري ..وأختتم المران بتقسيمة وسط الملعب بين الأصفر والأحمر شهدت تألق المخضرم عمر بخيت وإبراهومة..الجدير بالذكر أن المريخ ما زال متمسك بمطالبة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بتأجيل مباراة الأهلي العطبراوي ومريخ نيالا حتى يجد فرصة كافية لتحضير نفسه لمباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في الثامن من الشهر المقبل..وحسب مصادر الصحيفة والتي كشفت عن تمسك لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالإلتزام بالبرنامج كاملاً ولم تر اللجنة أن هنالك سبب منطقي يجعلها تؤجل لقاء المريخ بالأهلي.

…………………………………..

الوزير اليسع يؤكد وقوف الوزارة مع المريخ لنيل كأس البطولة الافريقية

إلتقى الأستاذ اليسع صديق التاج وزير الشباب والرياضه بولاية الخرطوم بمكتبه ظهر اليوم الشباب المهندس أسامه ونسى محمد خير رئيس نادى المريخ بحضور مولانا محمد عثمان الخليفه المدير العام لوزارة الشباب والرياضه بولاية الخرطوم . حيث تناول اللقاء تقريراً مفصلاً من قبل رئيس النادى عن سير العمل بالنادى وإستعدادات اللجنة لتحديات المرحلة القادمه ومتطلباتها فيما أشاد الوزير اليسع بالجهد المبذول مثمناً فى ذلك جهد رئيس النادى وإستقطابه للدعم لإكمال مسيرة اللجنة كما اشاد بجهد أعضاء اللجنة وحرصهم على إكمال مسيرة العمل مؤكداً وقوف الولاية والوزارة مع نادى المريخ لتحقيق كأس البطولة الأفريقيه .

………………………………

برنامج مباريات المريخ عقب مباراة الاياب ام وفاق سطيف 

يؤدي المريخ مباراة الإياب مع وفاق سطيف في مدينة سطيف يوم الثلاثاء 19 أبريل، وجاءت برمجة مباريات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز كما يلي  يؤدي  المريخ مباراته الدورية مع هلال الأبيض باستاد الأبيض يوم السبت 23 أبريل وبعد مباراة هلال الأبيض يوم السبت 23 أبريل يسافر الفريق إلى كادوقلي يوم الأحد 24 أو الاثنين 25 أبريل ليلعب أمام هلال كادوقلي يوم الثلاثاء 26 أبريل.. بعد أن يلعب يوم الثلاثاء 26 أبريل يعود فريق المريخ من كادوقلي إلى الخرطوم ليواجه الخرطوم الوطني يوم السبت 30 أبريل وبعدها يشد الرحال إلى شندي لملاقاة أهلي شندي يوم الخميس 5 مايو.. بعد العودة من شندي يختتم الفريق مبارياته في الدور الأول بلقاء القمة يوم الإثنين 9 مايو باستاد الهلال!!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة الملاعب تدفع بعرض ضخم وتؤكد رغبتها في نقل مباراة المريخ

دفعت قناة الملاعب برد للصحيفة على ما أثاره الزميل الأستاذ هيثم كابو وأكدت رغبتها في نقل مباراة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف, وأشارت القناة إلى أنها كانت راغبة في نقل مباراة المريخ الأفريقية أمام واري وولفز النيجيري بالخرطوم وعرضت على الأحمر مبلغ 100 مليون جنيه ووافقت على دفع المبلغ لتسجيل المباراة عندما كان المجلس متمسكاً بعدم بثها, وأشارت القناة إلى أن مجلس المريخ لم يرد عليها وفوجئت بنقلها عبر قناة أخرى, وأكدت إدارة القناة رغبتها في بث مباراة الأحمر أمام الوفاق بعد أن قدمت عرضاً ضخما وقابل للتفاوض من أجل الفوز بحق نقل المباراة .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن أن إضاءة إسيتاد الهلال مستعملة ومستوردة من أحد الأندية بالإمارات



أفادت أنباء (الصدى) أن إضاءة إستاد الهلال مستوردة من أحد الأندية بالإمارات بعد أن قام النادي بتركيب إضاءة جديدة وحديثة من فترة لتواكب الجديد في عالم إضاءة الملاعب, المعلومات التي توافرت للصحيفة تشير إلى أن الجهات قامت بتوريد الإضاءة المستعملة لنادي الهلال, وأثارت إضاءة الجوهرة الزرقاء الكثير من الجدل عندما أحرجت الهلال في مباراته أمام الأهلي الليبي وحولته للعب عصراً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران المريخ أمس
عودة قوية لعلاء.. تراوري يتدرب ويخضع لجرعات إضافية بعد نهاية المران
استقبال جماهيري حار للمالي.. تألق لافت لكوفي وثنائية رائعة بين أوكراه وابراهومة



وائل السر

واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة استعداداً للمباراة الأفريقية التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف في التاسع من أبريل المقبل وتدرب الفريق مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة 20 لاعباً وكان الجديد في المران عودة علاء الدين يوسف للمشاركة في التمارين بصورة طبيعية حيث شارك في كل التدريبات بما في ذلك التمارين بالكرة مثلما عاد تراوري وخضع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب ولم يكتف بذلك بل أخضع نفسه لجرعات إضافية بعد نهاية المران الأمر الذي يؤكد إصراره على العودة السريعة وتقديم خدماته للفريق في المباراة الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف.

انطلق المران في السادسة من مساء أمس بإستاد المريخ بمشاركة 20 لاعباً وشهد التدريب عودة علاء الدين يوسف للمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخراً وأكمل فترة التأهيل بنجاح وبالتالي شارك في كل التدريبات بما في ذلك التمارين بالكرة وكذلك عاد المالي تراوري وحُظي باستقبال كبير من قبل الجماهير مما دفع اللاعب لأداء المران بشهية مفتوحة حيث خضع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب ولم يكتف بذلك بل أخضع نفسه لجرعات إضافية بعد انتهاء المران الأمر الذي يؤكد رغبة المالي في العودة القوية وإصراره على تقديم أداء مميز في المباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف ولم يتخلف عن المران غير ألوك وعطرون المصاب في حين حضر مجدي ومصعب وضفر في وقتٍ متأخر وخضعوا لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب.

الجماهير تصفق للمعز

تسامى المعز محجوب فوق أحزانه وشارك في مران المريخ أمس برغم وفاة ابنة عمه قبل التدريب لكنه عاد وشارك في المران بصورة طبيعية ووجد المعز دعماً كبيراً من الجماهير التي صفقت له وامتدحت انضباط اللاعب ومشاركته في كل التدريبات رغم الظروف حيث تدرب المعز بشهية مفتوحة وقدم أفضل مالديه ونفّذ كل التدريبات المبتكرة التي قدمها التونسي مراد السالمي وتجاوبت معها الجماهير الحمراء كثيراً.

تدريبات متنوعة

أخضع لوك ايمال اللاعبين لتدريبات مختلفة بالتركيز على اكتساب اللياقة البدنية والتمارين بالكرة وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية بالتركيز على اللمسة الواحدة وممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط وعمل ايمال باجتهاد من أجل معالجة ظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة ودرّب المهاجمين لفترة ليست بالقصيرة على كيفية التعامل مع حالات الانفراد التام بالمرمى ودرّب اللاعبين على أكثر من تكتيك للاستفادة من الضربات الثابتة مثلما درّبهم على تنفيذ الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى والاستفادة منها في تسجيل الأهداف بالتسديد المباشر أو تهيئتها للقادمين من الخلف.

تقسيمة ساخنة

اُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين الأخضر والأصفر انتهت بفوز الأول بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين حيث سجل للأخضر كل من بطة وعمر بخيت وابراهيم محجوب بينما أحرز للأصفر حسن سفاري وصبري من الفريق الرديف الذي استطاع أن يسجل أجمل الأهداف في التدريب وتجاوبت الجماهير كثيراً مع اللمسات الساحرة للاعبي الرديف وكان المدرب البلجيكي قد طلب في وقتٍ سابق مشاركة لاعب الرديف كرتكيلا مع الفريق الأول وظهر كرتكيلا في مران الأمس وتألق بشكل لافت ووضح أن الفريق الرديف يضم مجموعة طيبة من المواهب الشابة التي ستفيد الفريق الأول في القريب العاجل.

تألق لافت لعلاء

برغم غياب علاء الدين يوسف عن التدريبات لفترة ليست بالقصيرة لكنه عاد بقوة في مران الأمس وتألق بشكل لافت وكان من أفضل اللاعبين في المران وأثبت علاء جاهزيته لقيادة وسط المريخ في مباراة وفاق سطيف ويتوقع أن يشارك تراوري بالكرة في مران اليوم بعد أن خضع لتمارين بدنية وأثبت قدرته على المشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة التي حرمته من المشاركة في التدريبات الأخيرة.

تألق لافت لكوفي وأوكراه وابراهومة

برز أكثر من لاعب بصورة مميزة للغاية في مران المريخ أمس لكن الغاني فرانسيس كوفي الذي ظل يتألق باستمرار في جميع التدريبات كان في قمة تألقه في مران الأمس وقدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً وأثبت كوفي جاهزيته للقيام بدور كبير في مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف مثلما اجتهد اوكراه بشكل واضح في التدريبات الأخيرة وقدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً وأظهر ثنائية رائعة مع ابراهومة في مران الأمس الأمر الذي سيجعل من الساحر الغاني أحد الخيارات المتاحة في مباراة الوفاق سيما وأن لأوكراه ذكرى جميلة مع الفريق الجزائري الذي استطاع أن يوقع أجمل الأهداف في شباكه العام الماضي عندما قاد المريخ لتحقيق الفوز على الوفاق بهدفين دون رد.

تمارين بدنية شاقة للثلاثي

أخضع المعد البدني عبد العظيم جابر الثلاثي أحمد ضفر ومصعب عمر ومجدي عبد اللطيف لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب مع تدريبات متنوعة بغرض زيادة الجرعة التدريبية واكتساب اللياقة البدنية وانضم لهذه التدريبات تراوري الذي أدى كل التدريبات البدنية بتميز واضح وأكد جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية.

++

لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب يشجعون زملائهم

حرص لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب الوطني على الحضور المبكر لإستاد المريخ قبل أداء المران الختامي لمنتخبنا الوطني الذي اضطر للعودة للقلعة الحمراء بعد قرار الكاف بتحويل المباراة لإستاد المريخ وشجع لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب زملائهم بحرارة وتابعوا التدريب حتى نهايته ليبدأ بعد ذلك تدريب صقور الجديان.

++

حوار مطول بين البلجيكي وعبده جابر

عقب نهاية المران اجتمع البلجيكي لوك ايمال لفترة ليست بالقصيرة مع مهاجم الفريق عبده جابر الذي تألق بشكل واضح في مباراة الذهاب أمام واري وولفز وساعد المريخ على كسب المباراة خارج أرضه لكنه لم يظهر بالمستوى المطلوب في جولة الإياب وسعى ايمال لمساعدة عبده جابر حتى يعود من جديد لمربع الإجادة والتألق وحُظي المران بحضور جماهيري مقدر شجع اللاعبين بحرارة.

++

المريخ يرتاح اليوم لمناصرة المنتخب

منح البلجيكي لوك ايمال راحة تامة للاعبين اليوم لإتاحة الفرصة لهم من أجل الوقوف مع المنتخب الوطني الذي يخوض مباراة مصيرية أمام نظيره العاجي وحُظي مران الأمس بحضور إداري تقدمه الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي الذي ظل يشكّل حضوراً مستمراً في كل التدريبات إلى جانب عبد الرحيم الشفيع مدير المعسكرات في وقتٍ سجل فيه بقية أعضاء المجلس غياباً تاماً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
يصل الخرطوم غداً
سالمون يكمل الجلسات العلاجية والتدريبات البدنية بنجاح ويشارك في مران الخميس
جار النبي: جابسون خضع لتدريب بدني عنيف قبل السفر والمصري عمرو لعب دوراً بارزاً في تجهيزه بدنياً



شمس الدين الأمين

يصل الخرطوم في السابعة من مساء الغد النيجيري سالمون جابسون بعد أن أكمل الأحمر الجلسات العلاجية والتدريبات البدنية في دبي بنجاح تحت إشراف جار النبي ابراهيم ابن المريخ الوفي واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي حيث أقام جابسون هناك لمدة أسبوعين بمبادرة كريمة من رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي فكانت هذه الفكرة كافية لمساعدة أحد أفضل اللاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء في العودة السريعة للملاعب وتقديم خدماته بصورة طبيعية للفريق اعتباراً من مران الخميس وأثبت المران البدني الأخير لسالمون في دبي قبل السفر أن اللاعب في كامل جاهزيته للمشاركة في كل التدريبات بصورة طبيعية.

توقع الكثيرون أن يحتاج سالمون للكثير من الوقت حتى يعود للملاعب بعد أن خضع لعملية غضروف في الركبة في المستشفى الدولي وبدأ اللاعب تمارين التأهيل التي استمرت لمدة عشرة أيام لكن الخطوة العملية في عودة اللاعب إلى الملاعب تمّت بعد قرار المجلس سفر اللاعب إلى دبي بمبادرة كريمة من رابطة مشجعي المريخ وهناك ولعب ابن المريخ الوفي والذي ساعد عدد كبير من نجوم الفرقة الحمراء في العودة السريعة للملاعب جار النبي ابراهيم دوراً بارزاً في مساعدة سالمون على تخطي الإصابة التي كادت أن تنهي مسيرته في الملاعب بعد أن أشرف جار النبي بنفسه على كل الجلسات العلاجية التي خضع لها اللاعب منذ وصوله دبي على مدى أسبوع كامل وعندما أبلغ سالمون جار النبي أنه تجاوز الإصابة تماماً ولم يعد يشعر بأي ألم لم ينته دور الرجل عند هذا الحد بل وظّف كل علاقاته في توفير مُعد بدني مقتدر يساعد سالمون على التحضير البدني بالتدرج المطلوب حتى يصبح اللاعب جاهزاً للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وأسند جار النبي هذه المهمة للمصري عمرو وهو من الكفاءات النادرة في الجانب البدني ويعمل في نادي الوصل الإماراتي وكان عمرو على قدر ثقة جار النبي وقام بالمهمة على أكمل وجه حتى أثبت سالمون في آخر مران له قبل مغادرة دبي في طريقه للخرطوم التي يصلها السابعة من مساء الغد أنه في كامل جاهزيته ليس للمشاركة في التمارين بالكرة فحسب بل يمكن لسالمون أن يؤدي مباراة رسمية بفضل التأهيل البدني الممتاز الذي وصل باللاعب إلى كامل جاهزيته، وسيثبت سالمون من أول مران يشارك فيه مساء الخميس أنه تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق.

جار النبي: جرى حول الملعب 16 مرة

طمأن جار النبي ابراهيم اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي جماهير المريخ على سلامة النيجيري سالمون وقدرته على المشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة وأضاف: استطيع أن أقول وبكل ثقة إن سالمون أصبح جاهزاً بنسبة 100% للمشاركة مع المريخ في كل التدريبات والمباريات المحلية والأفريقية وسيكون في أفضل حالاته لأنه في كامل جاهزيته البدنية وأنا واثق من أن سالمون الذي كان من أفضل اللاعبين في الموسم الماضي سيعود أكثر قدرة على الإجادة والتألق لأنني ومن خلال الجلسات العلاجية التي أخضعت لها اللاعب وقفت على مدى رغبته في العودة السريعة للملاعب وتقديم الكثير لجماهير المريخ التي شجعته وساندته في جميع المباريات وتابع جار النبي: أمس خضع سالمون لتمارين صالة في الجيم وأدى تمارين سباحة وتدليك وبعد ذلك خضع لتمارين لياقة بدنية عنيفة بالجري حول الملعب لدرجة أنه جرى حول الملعب 16 مرة وأثبت لنا هذا المران البدني العنيف أن سالمون أصبح جاهزاً تماماً للمشاركة مع المريخ لذلك منحناه الضوء الأخضر للسفر إلى الخرطوم والمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في أول مران له بعد وصوله إلى هناك وأكد جار النبي أنه لا يريد شكراً من أحد تجاه الخدمات التي يقدمها للاعبي المريخ الذين وصلوه في دبي مؤكداً أن ما يقدمه هو واجبه تجاه عشقه الكبير لذلك فمن يؤدي الواجب لا يستحق شكراً من أحد مؤكداً أنه في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم كل خدماته المريخ ولمساعدة أي لاعب يحتاج لتمارين تأهيل حتى يعود سريعاً للملاعب وأشار جار النبي إلى أنه لن يتردد في تقديم خدماته للمريخ في عقر داره اذا زار البلاد في إجازة مثلما كان تحت خدمة المريخ في آخر زيارة له للخرطوم.

إشادة بسالمون

سجل جار النبي إشادة كبرى بالنيجيري سالمون وبأخلاقه العالية وبحرصه الشديد على تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه منه في الجلسات العلاجية والتدريبات البدنية التي أشرف عليها عمرو وأشاد بحماس سالمون ورغبته في العودة السريعة للملاعب وأضاف: سعيد جداً بمساعدة لاعب خلوق ومهذب وموهوب مثل سالمون في العودة السريعة للملاعب وسعدت كثيراً بالفترة التي أمضاها معنا في دبي وقد ظل اللاعب يتحدث لي عن الحفاوة التي وجدها من أبناء رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي الذين ساعدوا اللاعب كثيراً في رحلة العودة للملاعب، وتقدم جار النبي بشكر خاص للمعد البدني عمرو الذي قام بتمارين اللياقة والتدليك وأشرف على تجهيز سالمون بدنياً بكفاءة عالية مشيراً إلى أن عمرو أحد أكفأ المعدين البدنيين الذين عملوا في الإمارات وأضاف: هو بالمناسبة مريخابي وزملكاوي في نفس الوقت وكل من يشجع الزمالك بالتأكيد يشجع المريخ ولذلك عمل بإخلاص كبير مع سالمون حتى يساعده في العودة للملاعب مشيراً إلى أن عمرو لديه شهادات عليا في الجوانب البدنية وهو من الكفاءات النادرة في هذا المجال ومن حُسن حظ سالمون أنه أكمل فترة تأهيله تحت إشراف عمرو الذي اختصر له الكثير من الزمن وساعده في العودة للملاعب على وجه السرعة.

سيصل الخرطوم غداً

قال جار النبي إنهم وبعد أن اطمأنوا تماماً على سلامة سالمون منحوه الضوء الأخضر للسفر للخرطوم بعد أن أكد لهم اللاعب أنه أصبح جاهزاً للمشاركة في كل التدريبات بصورة طبيعية وتوقع جار النبي أن يصل سالمون الخرطوم مساء الغد وأن يشارك في مران الفريق الخميس بصورة طبيعية وراهن جار النبي على قدرة سالمون في المشاركة في مباراة الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف مبيناً أن هذه المباراة تعني الكثير لسالمون الذي نال شرف تسجيل هدف التعادل للمريخ في شباك الوفاق بسطيف لذلك ظل سالمون يتحدث كثيراً عن هذه المباراة وضرورة مشاركته مع المريخ في تلك المقابلة متوقعاً أن ينجح سالمون في تحقيق هدفه وأن يساعد الأحمر على تخطي منافسه الجزائري والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقديم موعد مباراة هلال كادوقلي أمام الخرطوم الوطني

قال الفاتح باني أمين خزينة نادي هلال كادوقلي إنهم تم إخطارهم بتغيير موعد مباراة الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني لتُقام في الثالث من أبريل بدلاً من الرابع عن ذات الشهر لافتاً إلى أن تلك الخطوة ترتب عليها تغيير البرنامج الكامل لفريق الكرة والتجارب الإعدادية التي كان من المفترض أن يخوضها قبل مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني مبيناً أن الفريق سيسافر إلى كادوقلي الخميس بدلاً عن الجمعة حتى يستعد بالشكل المطلوب لاستقبال الخرطوم وأكد الفاتح ثقتهم الكبيرة في اللاعبين وقدرتهم على إنجاز المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم على أكمل وجه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة يدلي بالمثير:
لم نحسم أمر معسكر القاهرة قبل المباراة الأولى لأنه مرتبط بالأمور المالية
علاء وتراوري وسالمون أصبحوا ضمن خيارات المدرب وسندخل لقاء الوفاق بكشف خالٍ من الإصابات



شمس الدين الأمين

طمأن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ الجماهير الحمراء على سير إعداد فريق الكرة بصورة جيدة استعداداً لمباراتي الذهاب والإياب أمام وفاق سطيف في رحلة البحث عن بطاقة الترشح لمرحلة المجموعات مؤكداً أن المريخ سيعد نفسه بالشكل المطلوب للمباراتين لأنه يعلم تماماً أن المهمة ستكون صعبة للغاية وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن الحديث عن مشاكل تواجه وفاق سطيف لا يعنيهم في شئ لأن واجبهم أن يكون المريخ في كامل جاهزيته حتى يتفوق على الوفاق في كل الأحوال كما تحدث أبوجريشة عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال أبوجريشة إنهم يرغبون في إقامة معسكر خارجي قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف في مباراة الذهاب لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المعسكر الذي يسبق المباراة الأولى لم يحسم المجلس أمره بعد لأنه رهين بترتيبات مالية لم يحدث فيها جديد حتى الآن وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن المعسكر مطلوب بشدة في هذه المرحلة وأن القطاع الرياضي سلّم المجلس التكلفة المالية الكاملة لهذا المعسكر وحال تم توفير المبلغ الذي يكفي لإقامة هذا المعسكر لن يتردد المجلس في إقامته لأنه مهم للغاية وفي البال التجربة السابقة عندما أقِمنا معسكراً ناجحاً قبل مواجهة واري وولفز النيجيري في مباراة الذهاب لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر حصد ثمار ذلك المعسكر بتقديم أداء جيد وتحقيق الفوز على منافسه النيجيري في عقر داره مما كان له عظيم الأثر في تخطي المريخ للدور الأول بنجاح.

طالبنا بتأجيل مباراتي الممتاز

قال أبوجريشة إنهم خاطبوا الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لتأجيل مباراتي الفريق في الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا مشيراً إلى أن هذه الخطوة تمّت بناءً على طلب من المدير الفني الذي أبدى تخوفه على لاعبيه من البرنامج الضاغط سيما وأن غالبية تشكيلته الأساسية ستكون قد شاركت مع المنتخب الوطني في مباراتي الذهاب والإياب ضد كوت ديفوار وتمنى أبوجريشة أن يستجيب اتحاد الكرة للمطلب العاجل الذي دفع به نادي المريخ حتى يقدم المساعدة المطلوبة للنادي الذي يحمل لواء الكرة السودانية وحيداً في دوري الأبطال وأكد أبوجريشة أن الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات لا يتحقق الا اذا تعاون اتحاد الكرة بلا حدود مع المريخ لتسهيل مهمته ومساعدته على تخطي عقبة الوفاق لافتاً إلى أن الإرهاق الذي سينجم عن أداء مباراتين عقب مقابلة ساحل العاج اليوم سيؤثر بصورة واضحة على مظهر المريخ ونتيجته في مباراة الوفاق.

سلّمت ونسي ميزانية متكاملة

ذكر الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة أن المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ طلب منهم إعداد ميزانية متكاملة للتكلفة المالية للمعسكر الإعدادي المزمع إقامته بالقاهرة مشيراً إلى أنه سلّم ونسي الميزانية أمس وحال توافر المال اللازم سيتجه المريخ لإقامة المعسكر بعد أن تحرك رئيس النادي في كل الاتجاهات من أجل توفير المال اللازم لمقابلة هذه الاستحقاقات.

سندخل مباراة الوفاق بلا إصابات

تعهد أبوجريشة أن يدخل المريخ مباراته المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف بكشفٍ خالٍ تماماً من الإصابات لأن المباراة تعتبر تحدياً كبيراً ينتظر المريخ ومالم يكن الأحمر في أفضل حالاته ومستفيداً من كل عناصره لن يتمكن من تخطي منافسه الجزائري الذي سيستفيد من ميزة إقامة المباراة الحاسمة على ملعبه وأفاد أبوجريشة بأن المالي تراوري وعلاء الدين يوسف عادا وشاركا بصورة طبيعية في مران الفريق أمس متوقعاً أن يعود النيجيري سالمون من دبي وهو في كامل جاهزيته للمشاركة مع المريخ في مباراة وفاق سطيف مؤكداً أن سالمون سيشارك في مران الفريق غداً وسيثبت للجهاز الفني أنه في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفرقة الحمراء في الاستحقاقات المحلية والأفريقية.

نحتاج للدعم الجماهيري والإعلامي

أكد أبوجريشة أن المدى الزمني الذي يفصل بين المريخ ومباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف أصبح قريباً للغاية لذلك لابد من وقفة الجماهير والإعلام خلف فريق الكرة وتقديم الدعم المعنوي اللازم له حتى يتمكن من تخطي عقبة الوفاق ويواصل مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال وناشد أبوجريشة الصحافة المساندة للمريخ أن تبتعد عن الأخبار السالبة وإثارة المشاكل والأزمات لأن المريخ يحتاج للدعم المعنوي ولمساعدته على تخطي تلك الأزمات حتى يشرّف الكرة السودانية ويسقط منافسه الجزائري ويواصل مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال وراهن أبوجريشة على قدرة الأحمر في التغلب على كل الظروف الصعبة ومواصلة المشوار الأفريقي بقوة ليصل إلى مرحلة أبعد من تلك التي وصل إليها الموسم الماضي لأن المريخ يضم عناصر نوعية قادرة على التعامل مع أصعب المباريات بدرجة عالية من الاحترافية والتمرس.

قد نلعب مباراة في الدوري

قال أبوجريشة إنه وفي حال عدم إقامة معسكر خارجي قبل مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف سيتجه المريخ لأداء احدى مبارياته في الدوري ربما مباراة أهلي عطبرة مع أداء مباراة إعدادية كبيرة أمام منافس قوي في الدوري الممتاز مثل الخرطوم الوطني أو أهلي شندي حتى يختبر الجهاز الفني مدى جاهزيته عناصره التي سيعتمد عليها في مباراة الوفاق لأن التجربة الإعدادية القوية ستكون خير بديل للمعسكر الخارجي لذلك فإن المريخ ينتظر حسم أمر المعسكر ليحدد الخيارات البديلة حال عدم إقامته.

شرعنا في الترتيب للإقامة في العلمة

قال أبوجريشة إن المريخ بدأ في التخطيط لرحلته إلى الجزائر حتى يوفّر أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة ويساعده على العودة ببطاقة التأهل من سطيف لافتاً إلى أنهم لا يفكرون في الإقامة في مدينة سطيف ويعلمون تبعات تلك الخطوة ويفكرون في الإقامة في مدينة العلمة التي لا تبعد أكثر من ربع ساعة عن سطيف حتى تتوفر إقامة هادئة للاعبين دون أي تأثير من الفريق المنافس ليتمكن المريخ من التفوق على وفاق سطيف ومواصلة المشوار الأفريقي بقوة وتعهد أبوجريشة بمعاملة وفاق سطيف بصورة رائعة تعبّر عن متانة العلاقات التي تجمع بين الشعبين السوداني والجزائري لافتاً إلى أن الفريق الجزائري لم يخطرهم حتى الآن بموعد وصوله الخرطوم، ووعد أبوجريشة بالتفاكر مع وفاق سطيف حول إقامة كل فريق بحيث يتحمل الوفاق تبعات إقامته في الخرطوم على أن يجد المريخ نفس المعاملة في الجزائر أو العكس مشيراً إلى أن كل هذه الأمور سيتم حسمها مع وفد النادي الجزائري في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

معسكر مغلق غداً

قال أبوجريشة إن المريخ سيدخل معسكراً مغلقاً بفندق ايوا اعتباراً من يوم غدٍ الأربعاء على أن ينضم الدوليون للمعسكر الخميس عقب أداء مباراة ساحل العاج اليوم وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنهم سيمنحون لاعبي الفريق بالمنتخب راحة لمدة 24 ساعة بسبب الإرهاق الناجم عن أداء مباراتين في بحر خمسة أيام فضلاً عن الرحلة الطويلة من الخرطوم إلى أبيدجان والعكس وأضاف: نتوقع عودتهم للمشاركة في التدريبات وهم في كامل جاهزيتهم لأن المريخ يحتاج لكل عناصره في مباراة وفاق سطيف ووعد أبوجريشة بأن يظهر البرنامج النهائي للمريخ اليوم لأنه سيحسم بصورة قاطعة أمر إقامة المعسكر الخارجي من عدمه، وجدد أبوجريشة تأكيده باحترامهم التام لوفاق سطيف منافس قوي وشرس يحتاج لإعداد خاص حتى يتأهل المريخ على حسابه مؤكداً أن المشاكل التي تحاصر وفاق سطيف لا تهمهم في شئ لأن المريخ لن يتمكن من التأهل على حسابه مالم يكن في كامل جاهزيته وفي أفضل حالاته قبل تلك المواجهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاكل الوفاق هل تضلل المريخ وتدفعه للاستهتار بالمنافس
عبد الاله بشرى: تراجع الوفاق للمركز التاسع لا يعني أنه سيكون صيداً سهلاً
الضو قدم الخير: العلمة الهابط أرهق المريخ لذلك لاداعي للحديث عن مشاكل السطايفة

التيجاني محمد أحمد

تحاصر المشاكل والأزمات وفاق سطيف الجزائري منافس المريخ في سباق التأهل إلى مرحلة المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وتوقع الكثيرون أن تسهّل هذه المشاكل من مهام المريخ وأن تدفع به لتخطي منافسه الجزائري والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات بيد أن مجموعة أخرى تتخوف من التناول اليومي لمشاكل وفاق سطيف وتراجع نتائجه في الدوري واستقالة رئيس النادي وثورة الجماهير وغيرها من المشاكل التي تحاصر منافس الأحمر لأن الطرق اليومي على هذه القضايا سيكون مضللاً للمريخ وسيجعله لا يتعامل مع منافسه بالاحترام المطلوب لأن المريخ عندما احترم وفاق سطيف العام الماضي عندما كان الأخير يدافع عن لقبه كبطل للنسخة الاخيرة من دوري الأبطال استطاع أن يتغلب عليه لذلك اتفق الفنيون على أهمية التركيز على تجهيز المريخ دون الرهان على مشاكل الوفاق.

في البدء تحدث لنا الكابتن الضو قدم الخير مدافع المريخ السابق وقال إن الحديث عن مشاكل الوفاق في هذا التوقيت أمر خطير للغاية وسيكون مؤثراً على تحضيرات الأحمر وعلى أداء الفريق داخل الملعب لأن المريخ وقتها سيظن أن المهمة سهلة وأنه سيتخطى عقبة منافسه الجزائري ويبلغ مجموعات الأبطال حتى وإن لم يكن الأحمر في أفضل حالاته وأضاف: مهما حاصرت المشاكل وفاق سطيف في النهاية الكرة الجزائرية كرة متطورة جداً ودونكم ما فعله المنتخب الجزائري بنظيره الأثيوبي والذين يتحدثون عن مشاكل تحاصر وفاق سطيف وعن تراجع نتائجه في الدوري وحصوله على ترتيب متأخر يلحقون الضرر بالمريخ ويسهّلون من مهمة السطايفة لأن الأحمر ليس بأفضل من الوفاق وقد لا يتفوق عليه إن لم يتعامل معه باحترام ويدير الجهاز الفني المباراة بحسابات دقيقة وتابع الضو: في الموسم الماضي واجه المريخ مولودية العلمة الهابط من الدوري الجزائري وشاهد الجميع كيف أدخل المولودية المريخ في تجربة صعبة وهزمه في مباراة الإياب بهدفين لولا أن الأحمر عاد من بعيد وعادل النتيجة وحقق الفوز ولكن في النهاية كان مولودية العلمة وبرغم هبوطه من الدوري الجزائري فريقاً محترماً صمد أمام الوفاق وأرهق المريخ وعانى الاتحاد أمامه كثيراً وهذا دليل واضح على أن الفرق الجزائرية في النهاية محترمة حتى وإن تأخر ترتيبها في الدوري وأشار الضو إلى أن وفاق سطيف سيعمل بكل السبل من أجل التغلب على المريخ حتى ينهي كل مشاكله على حساب الأحمر لأن الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات من شأنه أن يجعل كل مشاكل الوفاق تصبح حكاية من الماضي لذلك سيلعب المنافس بقوة وشراسة لتحقيق هدف مرسوم بعناية.

الوفاق هو الوفاق

أكد الضو في ختام حديثه أن وفاق سطيف في النهاية هو الوفاق سواء كان حامل لقب دوري الأبطال أو صاحب المركز التاسع في الدوري الجزائري وبالتالي وفي كلا الحالتين المريخ مُطالب بالتعامل بالحد الأعلى من الاحترام حتى يتمكن من تخطي عقبة الوفاق والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات لأن الوصول إلى هذه المرحلة المتقدمة في موسمين على التوالي سيرفع كثيراً من قدر المريخ ومكانته وسيجعله يتقدم في كل عام من أجل المنافسة على لقب دوري الأبطال.

عبد الاله: ترتيب الوفاق سيخدع المريخ

من جانبه قال عبد الاله بشرى متوسط دفاع المريخ السابق إن الأندية الكبيرة كثيراً ما تمر بظروف صعبة في الدوري المحلي لكن في المباريات الأفريقية تظهر بشكل مختلف مبيناً أن هناك بعض الأندية وصلت مرحلة الهبوط من الدوري في بلدانها ومع ذلك وصلت إلى مراحل متقدمة في البطولات الأفريقية الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن الفرق الكبيرة ومهما كان من أمر ترتيبها تستطيع أن تظهر بصورة مميزة في البطولات الأفريقية وتوقع عبد الاله ان يكون وفاق سطيف في أفضل حالاته وأن يقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام المريخ لأن الفريق الذي ظفر الموسم قبل الماضي بلقب دوري الأبطال لا يمكن أن يقبل بالخروج من الدور الثاني وبالتالي سيدافع عن كبريائه وسيفعل كل شئ من أجل التأهل على حساب الأحمر سيما وأن المباراة الحاسمة التي تحدد هوية المتأهل ستقام على ملعبه وتمنى عبد الاله الا يخدع الترتيب المتأخر لوفاق سطيف المريخ ويجعله يستهتر بالمنافس وبالتالي لا يؤدي المباراة بتركيز واحترام ووقتها سيخرج المريخ على يد الفريق الجزائري الذي تحدثنا كثيراً عن مشاكله وأزماته وسهولة مهمة المريخ في التأهل على حسابه، وأرسل عبد الاله مناشدة للاعبي الفرقة الحمراء وطالبهم بالابتعاد عن كل الأخبار التي تقلل من شأن المنافس وأن يتعاملوا مع وفاق سطيف مثلما تعاملوا معه الموسم الماضي باعتباره بطل أفريقيا المتوج فنجحوا في التفوق عليه في عقر داره وفرضوا عليه نتيجة التعادل ثم عادوا وحققوا الفوز في مباراة الإياب بهدفين دون رد ولو حقق المريخ ذات النتائج سيتأهل بكل تأكيد لمرحلة المجموعات، وأشار عبد الاله إلى أن المريخ حتى الآن في وضعية أفضل من الوفاق لأنه حافظ على غالبية عناصر الموسم الماضي وأضاف تراوري لمقدمته الهجومية ولكن رغم كل ذلك اذا لم يؤدي المريخ بشراسة وإصرار على خطف بطاقة التأهل من جولة الذهاب لن يتمكن من تخطي عقبة منافسه الجزائري.

فتح الرحمن سانتو: خطورة الوفاق في الكرات المعكوسة

من جانبه قال فتح الرحمن سانتو نجم المريخ السابق إن أندية شمال أفريقيا ظلت تتفوق على الأندية السودانية بفضل إجادتها التعامل مع الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى وترجمتها لأهداف مشيراً إلى أن وفاق سطيف وحتى اذا عانى من أي مشاكل في النهاية لن يفقد هذه الميزة وسيشكّل خطورة كبيرة على المريخ اذا ظن أن المهمة سهلة وأنه سيتأهل في كل الأحوال وأضاف: مهمة المريخ صعبة للغاية لأن وفاق سطيف فريق جيد قد تمر به ظروف صعبة لكنها بكل تأكيد لا تعني نهاية مسيرته حتى لو تراجع ترتيب الفريق في الدوري وثارت الجماهير واستقال الرئيس لأن الفرق الكبيرة لها قدرة على تخطي العقبات والمصاعب والانطلاق بصورة غير متوقعة وبالتالي على المريخ التعامل مع وفاق سطيف وكأنه مازال بطل أفريقيا المتوج لأن الأحمر عندما تعامل معه باحترام كبير الموسم الماضي نجح في التفوق عليه بحساب المواجهات المباشرة وقد تكون الوضعية مختلفة هذه المرة في المواجهات الإقصائية وسيستفيد الوفاق من ميزة أداء المباراة الحاسمة على ملعبه لكن المريخ يمكن أن يفعلها وأن يتفوق على وفاق سطيف داخل أرضه لو تعامل مع المباراة بجدية واحترم المنافس ولم يهتم كثيراً بما يدور في وسائل الإعلام الجزائرية عن مشاكل تحاصر وفاق سطيف وتسهّل مهمة المريخ وتجعله مرشحاً فوق العادة للتأهل على حسابه.

المعسكر الخارجي مطلوب بشدة

رأى سانتو أن المريخ ورغم أنه ظهر في أسوأ حالاته قبل أن يبدأ مشواره الأفريقي أمام واري وولفز عندما واجه النسور استطاع أن يفاجئ الجميع بظهور مميز في دوري الأبطال وحقق أفضل النتائج وكسب منافسه النيجيري في عقر داره بهدف مشيراً إلى أن هذه المباراة أكدت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أهمية المعسكرات الخارجية قبل المباريات الأفريقية لأنها تساعد الجهاز الفني في تجهيز فريقه بصورة جيدة وإعادة ترتيب أوراق الفريق وتقديمه في أفضل حالاته متمنياً أن يظهر الأحمر بصورة مقنعة وأن يحقق نتيجة جيدة في مباراة الذهاب أمام منافسه الجزائري حتى تساعده على تفادي المجهول في جولة الإياب بسطيف، وتوقع سانتو أن يدخل الوفاق المباراة وهو متخوف جداً من مواجهة المريخ الذي هزمه الموسم الماضي على نفس الملعب وتخطى الدور الأول هذا العام بأفضل النتائج مؤكداً أن استغلال هذا الخوف في الإعلان عن بداية قوية وخطف هدف مبكر من شأنه أن يقرّب الأحمر من الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يكسب الموردة بهدف في دوري الشباب

حسم المريخ نتيجة مباراته مع الموردة وفاز عليه بهدف سجله محمد بابكر عصر أمس بملعب رابطة شباب ناصر ضمن الدور الأول من منافسة الشباب بولاية الخرطوم، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 12 نقطة في المركز الثاني خلف الخرطوم الوطني المتصدر وشهدت المباراة تألقاً جماعياً للاعبي المريخ خاصة المدافع منير ليما والمهاجم موسى، وسيواصل فريق الشباب تحضيراته بصورة طبيعية في انتظار برمجة مباريات الدورة الثانية، على صعيد متصل يوالي رديف المريخ تحضيراته الجادة استعداداً لخوض أول مباراة له في دوري الرديف في السابع من أبريل المقبل بالأبيض.

+++

رئيس المريخ يجتمع بطارق المعتصم 

يعقد المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاًمع السيد طارق المعتصم رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بالنادي بعد أن تم رفض المجلس استقالته من رئاسة القطاع وسيقدم المعتصم تنويراً بالمستجدات وما يتطلبه القطاع في المرحلة المقبلة، ومن المتوقع صدور قرارات بتعيين أعضاء جدد في قطاع المراحل السنية خلفاً للذين تقدموا باستقالاتهم في الفترة السابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر نجمة
سمية طه
حدق العيون ليك يا وطن!

*يتجدد اليوم لقاء منتخبنا الوطني مع نظيره العاجي في مباراة مصيرية بالنسبة لمنتخبنا تستحق ان نطلق عليها مباراة الفرصة الواحدة ﻷن منتخبنا مطالب بتحقيق الفوز والفوز فقط إذا ما أراد التحليق بسماء النهائيات
*من المعروف أن المباراة اﻷولى كانت قد إنتهت بفوز منتخب ساحل العاج رغما عن أن أكثر المتفائلين لم يكن يتوقع هذه النتيجة التي نعتبرها طيبة إذا ما أمعنا النظر في حال منتخبنا اﻷول الذي يشكو لطوب اﻷرض من اﻹهمال وكان تكوينه كالعادة قبل أيام دون اﻹستعداد بشكل كاف أو إقامة معسكر إعدادي ولهذا فإن الخسارة بهدف ومن منتخب كمنتخب ساحل العاج تعتبر مكسبا خاصة وأن المباراة أقيمت خارج اﻷرض..
وقد ولدت الخسارة بفارق هدف مشاعر التفاؤل لدى القاعدة وأحيت وميض أمل بأن المنتخب قادر على إنزال الهزيمة بالمنتخب العاجي بحوله تعالى
*إنتصارنا اليوم هو بوابة الدخول للنهائيات من أوسع اﻷبواب وإذا ما تحقق ذلك ثم نجحنا في تكرار الفوز على سيراليون فذاك يعني تأهلنا بغض النظر عن لقاء ساحل العاج وسيراليون ﻻن السودان وقتها سيكون رصيده تسع نقاط باذنه تعالى تكفل له الصدارة ..وهذه حسالات سابقة ﻵوانها فاﻷهم اﻵن خطوة اليوم وضرورة الظفر بالنقاط الثﻻث ﻷن أي نتيجة خﻻف ذلك تكون لنا بمثابة تأشيرة خروج ﻻ قدر الله..
*نعم يبحث مازدا بداية عن تعديل النتيجة ثم البحث عن الافضلية..وهذا يعني انه سيلجأ للهجوم ولكن نتمنى أﻻ يكون على حساب الدفاع حتى ﻻ نندم ﻻحفا بولوج هدف يصعب من المهمة..
*صادق أمنياتنا لمنتخبنا الوطني بتحقيق حلم المﻻيين وأدا لواقع سيئ معاش. والنصر آت بعون الله وجهد الصقور وزئير المدرجات..
*همس الخواطر:
*نتمنى صادقين فوز منتخبنا مساء اليوم..ولكن حتى لو إنهزم لا قدر الله فسنجد له ألف عذر وعذر
*فالسماء ﻻ تمطر ذهبا أحبتي!
*يعاني المنتخب إهماﻻ من قبل الدولة ووزارة الشباب والرياضة ويتم (تجميع)ﻻعبيه من المريخ والهﻻل وبقية اﻷندية ﻷداء مباراة دولية معلنة قبل شهور ومع ذلك يتم استدعاؤهم قبل ايام من انطﻻقة المباراة..فبالله ماذا يمكننا أن نرجو؟!
*ولكن..ومع هذا الواقع المؤلم يضحي الحلم مشروعا تقوده ثقتنا المغرطة في صقور الجديان
*ما زالت القروبات توالي دعمها اللامحدود للنادي وقد دنت ساعة الصفر لتسليم التبرعات فلهم نجدد التحايا على المجهودات العظيمة..
*نزوﻻ عند رغبة الكثيرين ..فقد نشرت اليوم العمود الضجة (حين يصعب البوح )على كفر ووتر واسعة اﻹنتشار
*باﻷمس كتبت أن كثيرون كتبوا عن أزمتي إﻻ أن أروع ما قرأته كان ما خطه يراع أبو مؤيد بتغريدته اﻷنيقة
*أخجلني اﻷخ معاذ أبو مؤيد وهو يكتب عني غير ما مرة آخرها اليوم مؤكدا ان الظلم بشكل عام شيئ ﻻ يشبه المريخ إطﻻقا
*شاكرة جدا لصاحب تغريدة واتساب لكل كلماته بحقي
*بمناسبة أبو مؤيد أتفق تماما مع اﻷستاذ إسماعيل حسن الذي أشار صراحة ﻷسلوب أبو مؤيد في الكتابة وقوة طرحه ووضوح فكرته واكد انه سيكون له شأن في المستقبل القريب وأنا واثقة ان صاحب التغريدة بحجم الرهان!
*دور عظيم ينتظر القاعدة العريضة لدعم ومؤازرة المنتخب..
*نتمنى أن نرى جماهير المريخ وهي تصفق لكاريكا..وأن نرى جماهيرالهﻻل تهتف لراجي..نريد أن يتدثر الجميع شعار الوطن فاليوم هو يوم الوطن
*اللهم نسألك النصر المؤزر للصقور..اللهم آميييين
*اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ باﻷمس واليوم وغدا وكل يوم..اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ دائما وأبدا. اللهم آمييييين
*همسة أخيرة:
عزيز أنت يا وطني برغم صعوبة المحن
نلتقي إن مد الله في العمر..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"في التمنيات"
محمد كوراك
وطنّا البي إسمك كتبنا ورطنا ..!!!
قبل ما يقعدوا .. طاروا ..!!!



*لا صوت يعلو على صوت الوطن
يخوض منتخبنا الوطني في تمام الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم
أختبارا صعبا وشرساً
عندما ينازل منتخب ساحل العاج
بأستاد المريخ في الجولة الرابعة لتصفيات امم افريقيا
المقامة نهائياتها بالجابون العام المقبل 2017م
وبالفي وبالمافي أكمل منتخبنا الوطني جاهزيته
لهذه المباراة بعد ان آجرى عددا من التدريبات
تحت أشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الوطني محمد عبدالله مازدا
الذي وضع كل الاسلحة الممكنه
التي سيخوض بها اللقاء امام الافيال العاجية
بقية تحقيق الانتصار الذي يعتبر الطريق الوحيد
وهو الطريق الوحيد للانتصار
إذا اراد الحفاظ علي حظوظه للترشح لنهائيات الأمم بالجابون
والجدير بالذكر أن منتخبنا قدم مباراة رفيقة المستوى
امام ساحل العاج خارج قواعده
وخسر بهدف وحيد
وكان بالامكان احسن مما كان
الا ان الهزيمة فرضت نفسها
وكان يمكن ان نعود بنقطة
لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم مهاجمي المنتخب
من هذا المنطلق ارتفعت طموحات الجماهير السودانية
وارتفعت معدلات التفاؤل عند الجميع
بأن منتخبنا سيحقق المطلوب في مباراة اليوم رغم صعوبتها
هذا وقد قرر الاتحاد فتح ابواب المدرجات الشعبية لإستاد المريخ
الذي سيحتضن اللقاء الكبير بالمجان حتي تكون المساندة أكبر من الجمهور الرياضي
ومن المتوقع ان يدفع مازدا بتشكيلة تضم كل من
أكرم الهادي في حراسة المرمى
والرباعي أمير كمال ، علي جعفر ، رمضان عجب ، عبداللطيف بوي في خط الدفاع
نزار حامد ، ابوعاقله ، راجي عبدالعاطي ، محمد احمد بشه في الوسط
مدثر الطيب ، بكري عبد القادر في المقدمة الهجومية
اليوم يجب على الجماهير خلع الوان الانتماء الضيق
والتوشح بشعار الوطن ولا شيء غير الوطن
وما النصر الا من عند الله
وبالتوفيق لكوكبة الوطن
*في ليلة ظلماء فطومة اتوشحت الزراق
وجهزّت طفم أزرق من أمو
البلوزة زرقاء وأكمامه بيضاء
الاسكيرت أزرق
والتوب أزرق بالبياض بياض الفضة ..!!!
وللظلال إختارت اللون الازرق
حتى الميك آب
وقبل ما تفرش عشان تكوي توبه .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*وروابط المشجعين من موج أزرق ودقيق أبيض ..!!!
قبل ما يثبتوا لافتاتهم كويس
وقبل ما ياخدوا حمام دقيق " مستورد " .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*بويا وبشه وتشه قبل ما يسخنوا .. كان الحمام طار ..!!!
الجماهير قبل ما تدخل الاستاد .. .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*والحكم قبل ما يصفِّر "تيت"
وقبل رجال الخطوط ما يفتشوا المرمى .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*وقبل الرتاين ما تبق .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*وقبل كركر ما يتغدى كويس .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*وقبل ما يطير طااااااارق العشري طارق هيثم ..!!!
*وقبل ما يطير "موروكو حسب تسمية كركر"
طار أبيكو ونيلسون وسيسيه ..!!!
*وقبل ما تكتمل عقوبة مساوي .. كان الهلال طار ..!!!
*التحية للطرزان لما غنى وقال
ﻭﺍﻟحمام ﺣﺎﻡ ﺣﻮﻟﻴﺎ ﺟﻨﺎﺣﻮ ﺻﻔﻖ .. صفراويه ..!!!
مع الاعتذار للفراشات والفراشه ..!!!
*وقبل ما يطير الحمام أقصد قبل ما يطير الهلال
إختفى حمادة عبد الماجد وضرب الدلجة ..!!!
*إنتي يا فطومة يختي الهلال دا مااااالو بقى زي ضل الضحى
زي غيمة رحّالة ..!!!
*الوصايفه الايامات ده بتشاؤموا من أغنية الراحل
خوجلي عثمان البتقول ..
كل ما اقول قربت ليك تلقاني بادي من الصفر أقصد من الالف ..!!!
*لو خبر مشاركة الهلال في بطولة سيكافا طلع في محلو
يبقى الجعانين زادوا جائع ...!!!
لانهم سموها ببطولة المجاعة ...!!!
بالمناسبة البطولة ده فيها غنوداب كتااااار ...! أعملوا حسابكم
*تحويل هيثم للشباب فيها رائحة طبخه في الخفاء
هذا الاجراء المفاجئ قد يطيح بأحد هؤلاء
قد يكون العشري هو الضحية
أو كمان كركر ناوي قطع الشِدر الكبار
مساوي
بشه
كاريكا
فداسي
أتير الغرام
غايتو للضمان بلو راسكم وأبقو جاهزين ..!!!
والبتجي من كركر لا تابوها ..!!!
*12 يوم فقط تفلنا من موقعة السطايفه
ولجنة التسيير لا تزال تنشد المال
للايفاء بمستحقات الجهاز الفني
وآخر حديث للمهندس ونسي
قال بان اللجنة قد قامت بتذليل كافة العقبات
والمشاكل المالية
وان الجهاز الفني سيتسلم حقوقه يوم غد الاربعاء
ما عارف ليه ما قادر اصدق الكلام دا ...!!!
كلام ونسي لا يعدو كونه تخدير للجماهير
المشفقه على حال فريقها
نتمنى أن تكون المريخ المادية في طريقها للحل
ونتمنى ان يكون أمر المعسكر القصير في مصر حديث يجانبه الصدق
حتى يتسنى للمريخ إزاحة وفاق من طريقه
ويؤكد تفوقه عليه الموسم الفائت
وبالتالي الولوج لدور المجموعتين بمشيئة الله

*آخر سطر .. سيكافا نفر ..!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فاطمة الصادق: قبل أن تتحدثوا وتتساءلوا عن سكرتيرة الكاردينال المحترمة وبت القبائل الباشمهندسة نجلاء .. لماذا لا تنورونا عن سكرتيرة كفيلكم؟قبل ان نتحدث نحن؟ فما نعلمه كثيييير وسنكشف عنه لاحقا

فاطمة الصادق: لا خوف علي الهلال في وجود الكاردينال

جميل أن نقرأ خبر موافقة مجلس الهلال على المشاركة في سيكافا المقررة أواخر مايو وذلك بعد استشارة الجهاز الفني..
سيكافا تظل في نظرنا بطولة يخوضها الوصيفاب في كل عام بعد الخروج المعتاد من دور الأربعة والستين حتى وان واصل فريقهم الموسم الماضي في البطولة وساعدهم الحظ هذا الموسم مؤقتا إلا أن التاريخ سجل أن هذه البطولة سميت ببطولة الترضية لجمال الوالي.. من اجل أن يخدر بها جماهيره.
قد يتساءل البعض .. لماذا وافق الهلال على المشاركة فيها طالما أن نظرة إعلامه لها بهذه السلبية؟ ونقول لهم أن وضع الهلال مختلف.. ومختلف تماما عن الوصيف.. ولا يمكن أن نقارن بينهما. لان جمال تلك الفترة كان يدخل البطولة لتخدير الجمهور بعد أن فشل سلفا ورغم الكم الهائل من المواسير من الاستمرار في التنافس الأفريقي لسنوات وسط سخط وغضب جماهيره بسبب تواصل مشاركات الهلال في المنافسة الأولى حتى المجموعات ونصف النهائي .
.الهلال قرر الدخول والمشاركة في سيكافا حتى يتمكن من صقل الشباب بعد أن أعلن المجلس ثورته الشبابية وتخلص تدريجيا من الأجانب وأعلن اهتمامه التام بهذه المواهب التي سيكون لها الشأن الكبير في المستقبل.
الهدف الأساسي من المشاركة هو الاطمئنان على شكل الفريق وخلق المزيد من الانسجام بين الكتيبة التي ستقاتل باسم الهلال في الموسم الجديد.وإدخالها جو المنافسات التي تساعدها على الإعداد بدنيا وفنيا ونفسيا..وكسر حاجز الرهبة من المشاركات الأفريقية الرسمية .. وهى فوائد يمكن أن تقرب المسافات وتساعد الجهاز لا فني على تنفيذ تسعين بالمائة من مشروعه .. ومخططه الذي وضع له إستراتيجية تستوعب هذه المواهب وتجدد فيها الثقة وتحملها المسؤولية.. وتمرنها على جو التنافس المحلى والإفريقي حتى نتمكن من تجهيز فريق محترم يعالج ما حدث من أخطاء الموسم الحالي..
قال هيثم مصطفى أن الهلال مرة خرج من الموسم خالي الوفاض ولم يفلح لا أفريقيا ولا في الممتاز أو حتى كاس السودان للدرجة التي سدت الجماهير باب الإستاد بالطوب لمنع اللاعبين من الدخول .. بعد ثورة غضب استمرت طويلا.. وقال الزميل كبوتش مضيفا أن الجماهير واصلت ثورتها لتقلب العربة التي تقل أنور الشعلة لاعب الهلال وقتها .. وتحاول قذف سيارة مصطفى النقر بالحجارة بل وحرقها.. وقال هيثم لان الأمر حينها لم يكن مبلوعا فقد تواثق اللاعبون ..وصبروا .. و صابروا.. حتى بدا الموسم الجديد وانخرطوا في التدريبات بتحديات كبيرة جدا وصلت أن فاز الهلال بالممتاز بفارق كبير جدا عن المريخ بلغ 18 نقطة.
ما قيل سابقا يوضح أن غضب الجماهير الآن على الخروج الأفريقي يمكن أن يعوض إن تحمل اللاعبون المسؤولية وحافظوا على صدارة الممتاز على صعيد الفريق الأول وحتى على مستوى الشباب المتصدر بلا منافس ومن ثم الاستفادة من سيكافا بالقدر الكافي .. خاصة وان كانت الأندية المشاركة محترمة .. وليست من شاكلة عزام وإخوانه..التي كان يضعها أسامة عطا المنان ليخدم جمال .. .فالهلال يهدف للاستفادة الفنية ولا يهمه الكأس مطلقا.. لذلك فان وجود أندية محترمة ستسهل مهمة الفريق وتمنح اللاعبين الجرعة الفنية الكافية ويتمكنوا من مصالحة جماهيرهم في المقام الأول..ومن ثم بناء هلال 2017 بالشكل الذي يتمناه أي هلالي والمواهب الموجودة الآن لا ينقصها إلا الجرعات التدريبية الكافية والنظرة الفنية الثاقبة .التي تعرف إمكانات اللاعبين وتضعها في الخانات المظبوطة وتبتعد عن التوليف الذي قتل الهلال وأضاع علينا موسما بحاله.
. ابوعاقلة يجيد اللعب في الارتكاز .. فما المانع من الاستفادة من الفادنى كطرف يمين ؟بدلا من الإصرار على اطهر وابو عاقلة وكلاهما بعيد عن الخانة وعن إمكاناته المطلوبة ؟
سيكافا نقطة تحول أساسية للهلال وشبابه ..وبداية فعلية لتدشين برنامج المجلس الذي أعلنه ويطمئن الجماهير منذ البداية . ويعيد البسمة للمدرجات خاصة وان ما لمسناه وسط اللاعبين يؤكد أن كل واحد منم ينافس الأخر بشرف .. ويجتهد لحجز خانته .. وانتهاز الفرصة التي لن تتكرر قريبا في ظل وجود مواهب مميزة ومتكررة في كل الخانات.
أتمنى أن تمنح الفرصة للحارس يونس الطيب في سيكافا فانه سيكون مستقبل الهلال . وتذكروا جيدا ما أقول .. وعليه فان هدف تجهيز الشباب وخلق الانسجام بين الخطوط يقتضى أن يكون يونس موجودا ليعد نفسه مع إخوانه ويدخل تدريجيا في الأجواء التنافسية ويستفيد بالشكل الذي يؤهله ليقود خشبات الهلال مستقبلا.
سيكافا تحتاج لتركيز كبير من الجهاز الفني . وخطة تدريبية عالية المستوى .. حتى يصل الهلال من خلالها لأهدافه المنشودة.
هلال 2017 .. بان وهلا…
خطوط أخيرة
هل يوجد استهداف للهلال أكثر من أن تحاور قوون موكورو في أخيرتها عن طريق محرر مريخابى..؟ وسنعود لهذا الأمر.
بعض عقلاء الهلال يجدون منا كاااامل التقدير والاحترام..ولكن كنت أتمنى أن تتم تحركاتهم لأجل رئيس الهلال الحالي الذي نالت منه تلك الأقلام وتهكمت كما تريد.
الحراك ولم الشمل وتطييب الخواطر والهدنة ينبغي أن يكون لأجل الرجل الذي يدفع دفع من لا يخشى الفقر حتى يكون الهلال في أفضل حال.الصورة تبدو مبتورة ومشوهة أن كانت بالشكل الحالي.. فمن حكم الهلال بالتعيين قبل عشرين عاما ليس أهم من الرئيس الشرعي الذي جاء عبر صناديق الانتخابات وموجود الآن ويتحمل لوحده المشاكل أشكال وألوان.. مالكم كيف تحكمون؟
قبل ان تتحدثوا وتتساءلوا عن سكرتيرة الكاردينال المحترمة وبت القبائل الباشمهندسة نجلاء .. لماذا لا تنورونا عن سكرتيرة كفيلكم؟قبل ان نتحدث نحن؟ فما نعلمه كثيييير وسنكشف عنه لاحقا.
الصبر سمح.
وخلاص.

*

----------

